# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  И снова - Шоколад!

## Kasturika d.d.

http://yasnonews.ru/news/obchestvo/u...noe_narkotiku/
Новости доблестных ученых: _Ученые выявили опасное воздействие шоколада, подобное наркотику_

----------


## Дамир

Возможно это Правда. Хлеб все едят каждый день - тоже наркотик )))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хлеб все едят каждый день - тоже наркотик )))


Ну да. Ну да. Это классический ответ))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Враки  :smilies:  не ем я хлеб каждый день  :smilies:  может раз в неделю... Так что не все  :pandit: 
Но действительно есть такое поразительное явление среди преданных, как хлебная наркомания. Покупают в магазине и едят, и утверждают, что не могут без этого  :swoon:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Верно, не все едят хлеб каждый день. Вполне можно заменить его рисом или другой зерновой кашей. Нет проблемы для многих знакомых нам преданных.
А вот с шоколадками сложней))) приходится в магазине от них отворачиваться, чтобы не встретиться взглядом, не дай Бог  :biggrin1: 

Ученые подтверждают слова Прабхупады о наркотическом действии шоколада.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Еще мнение ученых и врачей:

"Шоколад – это сильный наркотик. Древние месомериканцы первыми обнаружили стимулирующие свойства шоколада и поэтому считали его божьим даром.

Великий натуралист Линаеус осознавал этот факт, когда давал шоколадному дереву его официальное ботаническое название, Теброма – какао. Теброма по-гречески означает "пища богов".

Древние ацтеки, которые использовали шоколад задолго до вторжения испанских колонизаторов, считали его афродизиаком (веществом, повышающим сексуальную энергию) и "стимулирующим духовное развитие" веществом.

По причине, которую никто и никогда не исследовал, шоколад оказывает намного более сильное влияние на женщин, чем на мужчин. Шоколад содержит не только теобромин - наркотик очень похожий на кофеин, но также вещества оказывающие влияние на женскую гормональную секрецию.

Очень многие женщины испытывают острую потребность в шоколаде перед началом менструации. Шоколадные страдания характерны также для женщин климактерического возраста, употребляющих гормональные препараты, стимулирующие секрецию женских половых гормонов. Принятый большими дозами шоколад резко повышает настроение.

Полное исключение шоколада из диеты может привести к характерным симптомам периода отвыкания от наркотических препаратов"

----------


## Анатоль

В России съедобного шоколада нет - есть химически переработанная комерческая непонятность с этим названием.
Шоколад - это 100% инсульт на уровне капиляров.
Раньше ел его регулярно и по первовремени никак не мог понять почему мутит, голова кружиться и потом следующие дни болезненность в голове.
Отказался на год, сидя чисто на меду, и уже забыл эти отрицательные шоколадные ощущения - но решил провести тест и через год съел 100гр "ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ".
Все повторилось и муторность с плавающим давлением и головокружение и болезненность головы.
Крайне не рекомендую засорять сосуды, капиляры и клетки этой грязью или чисто для теста чтобы убедиться в мною сказанном.
Одно время планировал покупку микроскопа для гемосканирования, но изучив общие моменты и принцип, решил не тратить время на второстепенное...
Вот ролики про кровь из эритроцитов и воздействие на нее сластни и химии:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JMMqSR_WI4
http://my.mail.ru/mail/alvia7/video/...om=videoplayer

----------


## Варган

Законодательство ИСККОН  (ISKCON LAW BOOK), п. 8.5.1: 
"Запрет на употребление шоколада 

Поскольку шоколад содержит в себе стимулирующие вещества, такие как кофеин (содержащийся в кофе), теин (содержащийся в чёрном чае) и теобромин (содержащийся в какао), преданные ИСККОН его есть не должны.(93)"

http://www.krishna-nn.ru/site.aspx?I...TIONID=2357320

----------


## Aziz

А у меня после шоколада наступает сильная усталость и истощение к концудня. Видимо, на допинге целый день носишься, потом он заканчивается и обнаруживаешь "овердрафт" резервных сил организма. Этот пост тоже можно удалить, как "провокационный и бессодержательный". ))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А у меня после шоколада наступает сильная усталость и истощение к концу дня. Видимо, на допинге целый день носишься, потом он заканчивается и обнаруживаешь "овердрафт" резервных сил организма.


Верно, и разумные врачи и исследователи все чаще пишут об этом: 
"Стали известны 3 продукта-депрессанта, после употребления которых может наступить упадок сил и глубокая депрессия. Это кофе, шоколад и мясо!"  http://www.womanbook.ru/health/everything?id=4115

----------


## Варган

"Какао и шоколад нельзя принимать, так как они являются интоксикантами".
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Сурашрештхе 14 июня 1972 г.)

"Cocoa and chocolate are not to be taken as they are intoxicants".
(Letter to: Surasrestha, Los Angeles, 14 June, 1972).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Верно, и разумные врачи и исследователи все чаще пишут об этом: 
> "Стали известны 3 продукта-депрессанта, после употребления которых может наступить упадок сил и глубокая депрессия. Это кофе, шоколад и мясо!"  http://www.womanbook.ru/health/everything?id=4115


Депрессия возникает как эффект отмены после того, как прекратило действие то, что вызывало эйфорию перед этим. Вначале кофе-шоколад вызывают эйфорию, т.к. увеличивают количество дофамина, но после прекращения действия кофеина количество дофамина снижается ниже, чем было до принятия кофеина, что вызывает депрессию и поэтому желание вновь принять продукт, содержащий наркотик. 

С любовью то же самое, эйфория, но если любовь уходит, то точно так же возникает депрессия, которой не было бы, не будь любви. От любви до депрессии один шаг.

Поэтому можете смело записать любовь к продуктам - депрессантам. И это не шутка.

То, что хорошо в малых дозах, в больших дозах становится очень опасным.

Так что Кришна - это игры с огнем. Принимайте Кришну в малых дозах, так безопаснее

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так что Кришна - это игры с огнем. Принимайте Кришну в малых дозах, так безопаснее


Надеюсь, что это шутка? Тогда нужно поставить смайлик, а иначе интернет не дает возможности правильно оценить эмоцию, вложенную в высказывание.
Если вы это серьезно, то вам предупреждение за искажение учения нашей традиции и за уравнивание Кришны с мирскими интоксикациями.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Надеюсь, что это шутка? Тогда нужно поставить смайлик, а иначе интернет не дает возможности правильно оценить эмоцию, вложенную в высказывание.
> Если вы это серьезно, то вам предупреждение за искажение учения нашей традиции и за уравнивание Кришны с мирскими интоксикациями.


И в шутку и в серьез. Вначале я поставил смайлик, а потом, поразмыслив, удалил, поскольку хотя Кришну и нельзя приравнить к мирским интоксикациям, но тем не менее, подобные эффекты имеют место. Даже несмотря на предупреждения. Если точнее, то сам Кришна совершенно безобиден и безопасен. А вот его энергии, да, это именно с ними шутки плохи. Нужно принимать в количествах, которым можно услужить. Если не можешь услужить, то лучше не замахиваться, т.к. это будет оскорбительно. Оскорбления и их вполне материальные последствия - причина того, что с ними шутки плохи.

Невозможность обслужить - это тоже оскорбление.
Если же сравнивать с мирскими интоксикациями, то ведь вы не будете отрицать, что если по уши влюбленному человеку сделать анализ крови, то там обнаружится много интересного в плане гормональных изменений. Именно от этих изменений он и не спит и не ест и находится в постоянной эйфории. И если вдруг в его любви случится какое-то скажем разочарование, то его ожидает сильнейшая депрессия. И если во время депрессии сделать анализ крови, то тоже обнаружится много интересного в гормональном плане.

Таким же гормональным образом реализуется и привязанность, зависимость от Кришны в наше материальном теле. Наподобие мирских интоксикаций, но более совершенным образом. Термин совершенство в данном случае означает, что нет никаких последствий или ухудшения самочувствия от передозировки как это имеет в случае с мирскими интоксикациями. То есть я так понимаю, что в мирских интоксикантах присутствует допустим один какой-то элемент под воздействием которого допустим только надпочечники вырабатывают определенные гормоны. А в любви сам организм вырабатывает сложную и совершеную комбинацию гормонов, которая владеет организмом и в том числе и сознанием человека, но при этом нет никаких плохих последствий для здоровья. Однако есть последствия такие как зависимость от этой любви, и она вполне себе ощутима гормонально, и если прекратить практику, то буквально начинается депрессия и другие вещи. Есть также последствия, связаные с допуском чрезмерного количества энергий в тело, без того, чтобы занять их в служении Кришне. Например просто потому что нет времени и нужно бежать на работу. В таком случае это оскорбительно по отношению к этим энергиям, и будут эффекты. Они будут недовольны. Может быть гнев, раздражительность и иногда - падения. Кришна в больших дозах привлекает очень многих, и поступая так, нужно запастить также большим количеством времени, чтобы им всем услужить, поскольку они все возвышенные души, пригласив Кришну, мы пригласили и их, а пригласив их, нельзя просто так этот вопрос закрыть, как будто их нет. То есть нельзя прерывать практику до тех пор пока все они не будут удовлетворены. Вот тогда всё это безопасно и неоскорбительно и не будет последствий.

Вот это я имел в виду под тем, чтобы не принимать Кришну в больших дозах. То есть принимать можно, но постепенно увеличивая эти дозы, что наверное происходит естественно, и обязательно успевать справляться со служением его энергиям. А вот это уже не совсем естественно, т.к. наше естество таково, что хочет наслаждаться ими, а не служить. И поэтому хочет впустить их побольше. Преданные Кришне энергии очень привлектельны в плане наслаждения и это может вскружить голову и пойти по пути - чем больше, тем лучше, что почти неминуемо приводит к падению, а затем к депрессии. Вполне себе гормональной депрессии со всеми клиническими признаками вплоть до того, что таблетки помогают.

Поэтому, принимая Кришну, помнить, что он никогда не ходит без своих преданных - энергий, то есть, нужно принимать всё это как ответственность перед Кришной, там покормить его, а и перед ними, не менее важную чем наша ответственность на работе, в семье и т.д.
Пускай лучше работа подождет, чем вот оскорбление, а потом депрессия. Поэтому я и убрал смайлик, что шутки шутками, а последствия оскорблений весьма тяжелы, даже несмотря на то что гормональный букет любви вполне совершенен и безвреден в любых количествах, в отличие от мирских заменителей.

----------


## Амира

Человек постоянно и во всём ищет наслаждение и никогда не удовлетворен, поэтому может всё превратить в наркотик и любую еду и чтение книг и занятие спортом и т.д. и т.п. Всё это может вызвать удовольствие, привыкание и желание наслаждаться этим всё больше и больше, а в случае невозможности получать привычную дозу удовольствия – депрессию.

 Мы же должны наслаждаться процессом преданного служения, так же как материалисты наслаждаются материальными удовольствиями. Не получая удовольствия от своей деятельности человек не может ею заниматься полноценно. Желание заниматься 9 видами преданного служения должно стать естественным, спонтанным. И получать от этого удовольствие не зазорно.

 Только я не поняла Евгений о каких оскорблениях вы писали? О каких недовольствах энергий?
Могли бы пояснить что вы имели в виду? Чего много, на что замахиваться?  Кому услужить?

 Да, склонность наслаждаться в нас настолько сильна, что мы можем пытаться даже Кришной наслаждаться, и забыть о служении Ему. Но если наши намерения в преданном служении были серьёзными, то Кришна не позволит этому долго продолжаться. Если же не серьёзны, то ни о каком наслаждении Кришной и речи быть не может – это лишь фантазии и галюцинации.

 Почему Кришна, или Его энергии будут не довольны или оскорблены нами, если у нас не хватает времени, на служение не по нашей вине?

 Если честно я вообще не понимаю как такие понятия как недовольство или обида могут быть применимы к Кришне. 

 Разве что вы станете в любви к Кришне подобны Радхе, тогда возможны со стороны Кришны обиды и недовольство по отношению к вам  :smilies: 

 И кстати, любовь к Кришне может вызвать серьёзные изменения  в организме. 

 Когда Кришна покинул Вриндаван и находился в Матхуре, друзья сообщили Ему: ”Дорогой Кришна, разлука с Тобой привела обитателей Враджа в такое отчаяние, что они сделались больны. Их тела горят в лихорадке. Не в силах сдвинуться с места, они лежат на земле и тяжело дышат”.

----------


## Амира

Ни Кришна ни Его энергии не требуют от нас никакого служения. Это служение нужно прежде всего нам. А Кришна может ждать нас и миллион лет. Только одна энергия пытается нас заставить постоянно служить ей – это майа – материальная энергия Кришны.

 Кришна не предъявляет никаких особых требований в служении Ему. Нужно только наше искреннее желание и больше ничего. И Кришна - это не обыкновенная Личность. Его качества трудно вместить в материальные понятия. Сделав одно небольшое служение искренне от чистого сердца, можно навсегда обязать Кришну. Предложив Кришне всего лишь  один цветочек с любовью, можно получить Самого Кришну взамен. Настолько Он удивителен.

 Служение Кришне – это не вопрос времени. Служение Кришне – это прежде всего состояние ума и наличие сильного желания служить Ему. Если вы на работе будете постоянно помнить о Кришне, то это величайшее служение, которое только можно представить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Только я не поняла Евгений о каких оскорблениях вы писали? О каких недовольствах энергий?
> Могли бы пояснить что вы имели в виду? Чего много, на что замахиваться?  Кому услужить?
> 
>  Да, склонность наслаждаться в нас настолько сильна, что мы можем пытаться даже Кришной наслаждаться, и забыть о служении Ему. Но если наши намерения в преданном служении были серьёзными, то Кришна не позволит этому долго продолжаться. Если же не серьёзны, то ни о каком наслаждении Кришной и речи быть не может – это лишь фантазии и галюцинации.
> 
>  Почему Кришна, или Его энергии будут не довольны или оскорблены нами, если у нас не хватает времени, на служение не по нашей вине?
> 
>  Если честно я вообще не понимаю как такие понятия как недовольство или обида могут быть применимы к Кришне.


Судя по тексту вы не различаете Кришну и его энергии. От этого у вас путаница. Это не плохо, лучше весь Вриндаван оптом называть Кришной, т.к. Кришна это первое, что мы должны найти. Вначале Кришна, а потом он даст служение ему. То есть тогда уже познакомитесь с энергиями и будете различать и узнаете почему служение не всегда удается так, чтобы те кому мы служим, были довольны нашим служением. А мы служим "слуга слуги слуги", то есть служим энергиям, а не Кришне непосредственно. Мы не можем пытаться наслаждаться Кришной, т.к. Кришна не объект для наслаждения, это в принципе невозможно, но вполне можем наслаждаться его энергиями, что в общем-то незаконно и оскорбительно, но в этом греховном мире неизбежно. В духовной же практике это приводит к вышеописанным проблемам.

Можно привести материальный пример, вот вы например дали пригласительное объявление в газету, пригласили высокопоставленных и не очень гостей к себе в дом, к вам лично они не придут, но если, допустим, в приглашении вы написали, что на приеме будет принц Уэльский, или, скажем Билл Гейтс будет раздавать каждому по миллиону, то можете не сомневаться, что гостей будет столько, что не поместятся ни в одной квартире.

И вот, приходит принц с супругой допустим и целая куча гостей. Вы, как человек простой, не привычный к королевским приемам, вначале держитесь, служите по высшему разряду, но потом вдруг голова у вас начинет кружиться от красоты подруг супруги принца Уэльского, и вы, не долго думая, воруете одну из них, садитесь с ней в машину и только все вас и видели. Естственно учтем также что кроме подобного оскорбления, все остальные гости остались как минимум голодные, поскольку кроме вас накормить их некому. 

Ну или другой вариант, вы не воруете подружек супруги принца, а просто посреди вечеринки вам пора по делам, скажем на работу. Вечеринку на самом интересном месте объявляете закрытой, принца с супругой несмотря на их протесты выставляете в коридор, половина гостей вообще даже не успела зайти поздороваться с принцем, вам какое дело? Вы закрыли дверь на ключ, и оставив всю это публику на улице, бежите на свой троллейбус, а то ведь работа. Вот этот вариант тоже весьма оскорбителен. Гости будут недовольны, соответственно и принц с семьей.

Еще можно привести третий пример. Вот есть океан, и утром над ним восходит солнце. Солнце поднимает ветер, а ветер поднимает волны, а волны обрушиваются на берег.

Если вдруг кто-то решил выключить солнце, то ветер и волны не прекратятся в тот же миг. Нужно время, чтобы всё успокоилось. Это та же самая причина, по которой прерывать медитацию бывает оскорбительно. Мы знаем эти примеры из шастр. Ну например пример с Калаяваной.
Причем не важно кто прервал медитацию, посторонний человек или сам медитирующий.

Просто сам медитирующий обычно уже знает эти вещи, и не будет выключать солнце посреди бела дня, когда самое волнение. Обычно он дожидается когда солнце само постепенно спустится за горизонт и вместе с ним постепенно утихнет ветер и постепенно успокоятся волны.
В этот момент можно безопасно прерывать медитацию, которая имеет дело с солнцем и поднимает волны.
Есть также другой метод, напустить туману, тогда ветер и волны успокоятся и посреди дня. Но и для этого метода нужно время, а сколько времени, зависит исключительно от высоты волны.

Но если просто выключить солнце и пойти, то вот этот океан внутри нас, он не успокоится просто от того, что мы прервали медитацию. Он будет по прежнему бушевать и эти волны и брызги выплескиваются наружу, обрушиваются на берег, то есть влияют на тело, на наши действия, на наше сознание не самым лучшим образом.

Может это не очень удачный пример. Всем энергиям нужен Кришна, раз они пришли когда его солнце зажглось. И если вы его выключите, они останутся неудовлетворены. Тогда они начнут искать другого удовлетворения, в том, что там у вас есть в теле. То есть будут поднимать всякие страсти. Может быть неудержимый аппетит, бессонница или чрезмерный сон, депрессии или наоборот, перевозбуждения, гнев или какая-то его противоположность, в общем шторм.

Мы привыкли что у нас в теле всегда ночь и горят только суррогатные электрические лампочки, и они не поднимают своим светом особенных ветров. Но настоящее солнце поднимает большие ветра, и даже ураганы, а эти ветра поднимают великие волны. Всё наше внутреннее устройство должно измениться, гормональная обстановка тоже совершенно иная. И не так просто перестроиться. Сильный ветер может срывать крыши, рушить картонные стены тех прибежищ, к которым мы привыкли, что они надежные. 

Вспомните как появился Кришна, на Вриндаван начали нападать демоны, - то ураган, то потоп, то еще какие демоны и т.д.
Представьте, пришел демон Тринаварта, поднял Кришну в небо, а тут вы ему, ну всё, 2 часа медитации кончились, пора на работу.

Или Кришна был голодный, а мама Яшода пошла снять молоко с огня, так даже и тогда Кришна побил горшки. Теперь представьте, что мама Яшода не только сняла молоко с огня, а и вообще забила на Кришну, на то что он некормленный, одела джинсы и побежала на работу, ну или просто 
ей нужно срочно позвонить или ответить на важный звонок. Думаете горшками отделаетесь? Обезьяны - один из символов, который в ШБ описывает различные беспокойства во Вриндаване. Гопи не хотят кормить Кришну? Кришна накормит этим же самым молоком обезьян и те разнесут весь Вриндаван. Если же Гопи кормят Кришну, никаких беспокойств не возникает. Кришна наелся, больше ничего от нас не хочет, можно заниматься своими делами. Но прерывать кормление, или бросать Кришну голодного чревато. Впрочем, Кришна очень добрый, он терпит, всего лишь добродушные обезьяны. Но вот гопи или демоны, с теми шутки хуже. Хорошо если молоко украдено Кришной. Кришна легко рассеивает гнев гопи. Но попробуйте вы помешать взбить масло, и тогда молоко скиснет. Тогда весь Вриндаван вместо сладкого запаха масла наполнится зловонием от пропавшего на жарком солнце молока. Или, допустим не подоить коров утром. Их вымя переполнено молоком и они не просто мычат, а уже и кричат потому что им больно. Думаете Кришна будет счастлив всем этим и погладит нас по голове? Это не описано в шастрах, и слава Богу. Но это реальная ситуация. 

Молоко готово, а подоить некому, а если успели подоить, но неуспели взбить, то скисло, а если успели взбить, но неуспели покормить, то Кришна всё равно голодный и т.д..

В общем где-то так.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные, вы вдохновляете! Даже шоколад навеял всем размышления о Кришне, джай!

А что если перенести это в раздел с философскими рассуждениями?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ни Кришна ни Его энергии не требуют от нас никакого служения. Это служение нужно прежде всего нам. А Кришна может ждать нас и миллион лет. Только одна энергия пытается нас заставить постоянно служить ей – это майа – материальная энергия Кришны.
> 
>  Кришна не предъявляет никаких особых требований в служении Ему. Нужно только наше искреннее желание и больше ничего. И Кришна - это не обыкновенная Личность. Его качества трудно вместить в материальные понятия. Сделав одно небольшое служение искренне от чистого сердца, можно навсегда обязать Кришну. Предложив Кришне всего лишь  один цветочек с любовью, можно получить Самого Кришну взамен. Настолько Он удивителен.
> 
>  Служение Кришне – это не вопрос времени. Служение Кришне – это прежде всего состояние ума и наличие сильного желания служить Ему. Если вы на работе будете постоянно помнить о Кришне, то это величайшее служение, которое только можно представить.


Могу только сказать, что для того, чтобы понять насколько крепок ваш корабль, нужно выйти на нем в море. Ну а доплыть на нем до семи островов это вообще целая история. Если же мы не спустили корабль на воду, а гребем ложками по песку, то да, можно говорить что угодно, что нет никаких требований ни к кораблю ни к капитану и прочее. Что нужно только желание и больше ничего. Для сухопутных мореплавателей это справедливо. Миражей в пустыне им достаточно, тем более от миражей шторма не бывает, и корабль, стоящий на песке, не рискует утонуть. Только вот время идет, а воз и ныне там, корабль рассыхается, пустыня по прежнему тут, а острова в море бесконечно далеки.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Интересно, что эта та же самая аналогия и она работает. То же солце поднимает ветер, тот же ветер наполняет парус и движет корабль, если конечно там у руля настоящий капитан. Ветер этот называют Хануман и поэтому Хануман изображен на самом высоком флажке на этом корабле как и на колеснице Арджуны. И этот же самый ветер, только если он в пустыне, никуда никого не движет, а только поднимает пыль и бури в пустыне. Может быть мы еще не знаем, в чем разница между песком и водой. Вода приносит прохладу и радость, а песок одни только беспокойства и жажду. По воде корабль плывет (хотя и качает и это для нас будет удивительно), но по песку нет никакого движения. Качка и её последствия - это самое первое, что мы почувствуем когда корабль встанет на воду. Первый признак настоящей воды. И сам он не встанет. Либо волна снимет его с берега, если Хануман будет дуть в нашу сторону, либо прилив, если Хануман поднесет саму луну поближе к нашему морю. Это уже дело техники и Хануман подскажет. Только вот всё это работает только когда солнце Кришны или Рамы взойдет на небосвод. До тех же пор пока в нашем краю духовная ночь и электролампочки, нет ни ветров, ни волнений, ни приливов, ни отливов, не видно где море, а корабль на песке тяжел как целая вселенная.

То есть опять мы вернулись к тому, что вначале Кришна, а потом все эти подробности про плавание, служение и прочее.

Где же найти Кришну? Кришна как солнце, и может быть в нашем случае это предрассветное солнце. Если не видно его самого, то может быть видно направление рассвета. Если не виден свет в нашем низу, то быть может виден его свет, отраженный от горных вершин или от облаков? Если мы поднимемся на самую высокую вершину, то может быть увидим в каком направлении меньше тьмы, то есть направление, где солнце уже рассеивает тьму, тогда мы должны двинуться туда. Мы можем узнать его и в отраженном свете луны, и если над нами вечные облака, то поднявшись в горы выше облаков, мы увидим этот свет солнца, отраженный в луне или в других вершинах далеко на горизонте. И даже если это не само солнце, а лишь уменьшение тьмы, то мы должны идти туда и вновь подняться на те вершины, на которых меньше тьмы, тогда на горизонте мы увидим вершины на которых еще меньше тьмы. И так далее, мы дойдем до настоящего света. Когда мы увидим его и узнаем его, даже отраженный в чем-то, тьма двойственности для нас начнет рассеиваться, вся природа придет в движение и над тем местом, где веками стояла тьма, случится рассвет как чудо.

Тогда вместе с солнцем рассеется окончательно тьма, ветры Ханумана придут в движение, появятся волны, волны снимут вашу лодку с песка и тогда поспешите на корабль, теперь вы уже капитан, хотя и не опытный, но раз ваш корабль на воде, паруса на мачте, а рука на штурвале, если ваша команда послушна одному только вашему взгляду, то все миры потенциально раскрыты перед вами, нужно только научиться управляться с парусами, ветрами, волнами, течениями, картами и кораблем, и когда-нибудь доплыть.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Справедливости ради нужно добавить, что недостаточно просто увидеть свет луны или звезд или планет или вершин, чтобы от этого случился рассвет. Этот свет просто немного освещает нашу тьму, и указывает направление где искать солнце. 

Планеты, луна и даже вершины гор просто как ориентиры, указывают направление источника такого света. Утренние планеты указывают направление где солнце движется в нашу сторону, вечерние планеты укзывают направление где солнце движется от нас и т.д. На всех на них, Марсе, Венере, Юпитере, Меркурии, Луне живут полубоги, они частично обладают некоторыми из качест Бога, они видят его свет тогда, когда мы его не видим. В отсутствие солнца для нас это единственный свет. Но даже если мы видим свет полубогов, этот свет не пробуждает духовную природу. Но по их свету мы можем понять где находится солнце, и идти туда.

Недостаточно чтобы удаленный свет отразился только у нас в зрачках, тем более, если это отраженный свет, но нужно самим подойти к свету так близко, чтобы не только мы видели свет, но чтобы и свет осветил нас, и согрел нас. Тогда освещенное и согретое светом тело, оживет как поле служения, и произойдет рассвет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А теперь немного по теме)
_
Почему шоколад и какао не подходят для предложения Кришне и для здорового питания_:

Вред какао.
Вред какао из-за содержания кофеина.
Вред какао из-за антисанитарных условий.
Вред какао из-за тараканов.
Вред какао из-за химикатов.
Вред какао из-за аллергии.


 В странах, где растут какао бобы, очень плохие санитарные условия. В результате, продукты, содержащие какао, также далеки от санитарных норм.

 В какао бобах живут тараканы, избавиться от которых очень сложно.

 Какао культивируется в тропических странах по всему миру на крупных плантациях с использованием в больших количеств удобрений и пестицидов. Какао самое интенсивно обрабатываемое пестицидами культурное растение в мире!

 Кроме того, какао-бобы промышленного производства подвергаются радиологической обработки для уничтожения чрезмерного количества вредителей в условиях плантационного культивирования. Это какао используется для выработки 99% всего шоколада в мире!
 Вред химикатов и радиации для здоровья трудно переоценить.

 Хотя в самих семенах какао нет ни одного вещества, которое могло бы вызвать аллергию, почему же практически все продукты питания, имеющие в своем составе какао, являются аллергенными? 

Причины аллергии:
 Хитин, входящий в состав панциря тараканов. Именно это вещество способствует развитию многочисленных аллергических реакций.
 Химикаты, используемые при выращивании какао и при его обработке также вызывают аллергию.

----------


## Амира

> Могу только сказать, что для того, чтобы понять насколько крепок ваш корабль, нужно выйти на нем в море. Ну а доплыть на нем до семи островов это вообще целая история.


"О мое прибежище, обладающий полнотой могущества Господь! 
Ты освобождаешь всех живых существ! Эта самсара, этот океан 
материального мира – его невозможно пересечь, только ты один 
можешь перенести на другой берег! О учитель всего мира, 
спасающий слабых и несчастных! Без тебя всё сразу же 
лишается смысла! Из века в век ты помогаешь своим преданным 
и освобождаешь всех живых существ! "




*Шоколад: вред и опасность*


Кофеин в шоколаде

Шоколад содержит кофеин и теофиллин, вызывающие расстройство желудка, тошноту, рвоту, а также увеличение предстательной железы (простаты) у мужчин. В одной чашке какао или горячего шоколада может содержаться от 6 до 42 мг кофеина.
Кофеин способствует учащению пульса (тахикардии) и небольшому повышению артериального давления, поэтому людям, перенесшим сердечный приступ, рекомендуют сократить потребление шоколада (125-граммовая плитка шоколада содержит больше кофеина, чем чашка растворимого кофе).


Шоколад для мужчин

Теобромин, основной метилксантин, содержащийся в шоколаде, может быть причиной ненормального разрастания тканей желез. Это вещество в два раза токсичней по сравнению с кофеином и способно вызывать тестикулярную атрофию и нарушение выработки спермы.


Шоколад для детей

Дети, как правило, имеют меньшую массу тела и некоторые особенности в обмене веществ, даже такое количество какао может представлять опасность для их здоровья. И тем не менее какао и горячий шоколад с молоком продолжают оставаться одним из самых любимых детских напитков.


Какие загрязнения допустимы в шоколаде?

Буклет, выпущенный Администрацией продуктов питания и лекарственных препаратов США (АППЛП) содержит список допустимых уровней загрязнения шоколадных изделий. Так, в одной плитке шоколада могут содержаться волосы грызуна и 16 остаточных частиц насекомых. В 3 чайных ложках шоколадного порошка может содержаться 75 фрагментов насекомых. Содержание частиц крысиного помета не должно превышать 10 мг/450 г, а инвазия (заражение паразитами) не должна превышать 4%. (В то время, как в соответствии со стандартами АППЛП, допускаются определенные уровни загрязнения во всех продуктах, для шоколада он один из самых высоких).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "О мое прибежище, обладающий полнотой могущества Господь! 
> Ты освобождаешь всех живых существ! Эта самсара, этот океан 
> материального мира – его невозможно пересечь, только ты один 
> можешь перенести на другой берег! О учитель всего мира, 
> спасающий слабых и несчастных! Без тебя всё сразу же 
> лишается смысла! Из века в век ты помогаешь своим преданным 
> и освобождаешь всех живых существ! "


Тонет человек и просит Бога о помощи. Вдруг видит, корабль плывёт, люди в нем машут руками, зовут. — «Нет, — кричит утопающий, — мне Господь поможет». Вскоре мимо проплыла лодка. Люди в лодке хотели спасти бедолагу, но он, захлёбываясь, отказался: «Мне Господь поможет». Уже коченея, почувствовал утопающий, как под руку ему бревно поднырнуло. Но он оттолкнул его, прошептав: «Мне Господь поможет». С тем и утонул. На том свете предстаёт пред Господом, говорит: «Я так уповал на Тебя, Господи, а Ты мне не помог». На что Господь ответил: «Я тебе трижды посылал спасение — корабль, лодку и бревно…»

----------


## Амира

> «Я так уповал на Тебя, Господи, а Ты мне не помог».


“О возлюбленный! Приди в мой дом! Без тебя этот мир лишен 
вкуса. Я всё, что имею – тело, ум, богатство – всё предложу твоим 
лотосным стопам и стану поклоняться только тебе. 
Ты – океан всех благоприятных качеств, ты обладаешь всем 
благоприятным, я же – несовершенна. У меня нет никаких 
благоприятных качеств, ни одного. Все эти качества 
принадлежат тебе. 
О Господин Миры! Когда  же будет встреча? Лишенное 
возможности тебя видеть, мое сердце разрывается от боли!“ 


“О мама! Я обрела сокровище: алмаз по имени Господь Рама! Я 
обрела сокровище: алмаз по имени Господь Рама! Это сокровище 
никогда не иссякнет, и воры его не украдут! Оно будет 
увеличиваться день ото дня! Это сокровище не утонет и не 
сгорит, оно столь велико, что планета Земля с трудом удерживает 
эту ношу! Светоч поклонения (бхаджана), корабль Святого 
имени  перенесли меня за пределы океана материального 
существования. О Господь Гиридхари, Мира приняла 
прибежище у твоих лотосных стоп! Ее сердце стремится только к 
твоим лотосным стопам!“ 


“Я буду или петь песни о величии Господа Хари и танцевать в 
процессе их исполнения, или, сидя дома, читать Бхагават-гиту и 
Шримад Бхагаватам. Знание и медитация станут моим 
сокровищем, а преданные Господа – моей семьей! О Господин 
Миры! Возлюбленный Гиридхари, я вечно наслаждаюсь 
сладостью любви к тебе!“ 


“Мое рождение – предвестник смерти! Но о тебе я не забываю ни 
днем, ни ночью! В своем сердце я чувствую, что, не видя тебя, я 
не смогу жить! Я поднимаюсь на крышу дворца и смотрю на 
дорогу, не придешь ли ты? От слез красными сделались мои 
глаза! 
Этот мир полностью иллюзорен! Иллюзорны семейные узы, 
близкие люди – тоже иллюзия! Смиренно сложив ладони, я 
прошу: "Выслушай мои слова!" Ежесекундно созерцая твою 
форму,  я ощущаю огромное блаженство! О Господин Миры! 
Возлюбленный Гиридхари, мое сердце стремится к твоим 
лотосным стопам!“


"Я пойду в дом к Гиридхари, ведь он – мой возлюбленный! Мой ум 
восхищается его красотой! Наступит вечер – и я войду в его дом, 
а на рассвете уйду обратно. Я буду носить только подаренную им 
одежду, и буду есть только полученную  от него пищу! Где он мне 
скажет сесть – там я и сяду. Если он меня кому-нибудь продаст, я 
с радостью соглашусь быть проданной. 
Я уже долгое время люблю его неимоверной любовью! Без него я 
не могу прожить и секунды!  О Господин Миры, возлюбленный 
Гиридхари! Я снова и снова изливаю перед тобой свое сердце!"


"О Возлюбленный! Предстань перед моими глазами! Предстань 
перед моими глазами, и не забывай обо мне! Я плыву по океану 
материального существования, скорее приди и останься со мной! 
О Господин Миры! Придя ко мне, больше не оставляй меня одну!"



"О Великий царь! Не оставляй меня! Я слаба, о Господин, у меня 
совсем нет сил. Ты – жемчужина на моей голове! Я лишена всех 
благоприятных качеств, о Господь, у меня нет никаких качеств, 
но ты – источник всего благоприятного! Я принадлежу тебе! К 
кому я могу пойти, кроме тебя? Ты – сокровище моего сердца! О 
Господин Миры, у меня больше никого нет! Сохрани мою 
стыдливость!"



*Из истории шоколада*

История шоколада началась очень давно - более 3000 лет назад. На берегах Мексиканского залива цивилизация майя положила начало в культивировании (выращивание растений) дикорастущего какао-дерева. Какао - дерево произрастает в тропической зоне. 

1502 год. Христофор Колумб был первым европейцем, который попробовал шоколад, он очень долго плевался потому, что ему не понравился по вкусу обжигающий горло напиток из горьких какао-бобов крупного помола. Он получил их в подарок от местных жителей острова Гуанажа (в Карибах). С этого момента шоколад начал своё триумфальное шествие по Европе.

Европейцы не подозревали о шоколаде до 16 века, до тех пор, пока с далеких берегов Южной Америки испанский завоеватель Кортес не привез испанскому королю Карлу 1 в числе подарков и бобы какао (1526 год). Король с любопытством и удивлением выслушал рассказ Кортеса об удивительном напитке. И вскоре в королевском дворце, а следом и в самых домах Испании стал подаваться изысканный напиток-шоколад.

Так какао стал обязательным напитком для испанских аристократов.

1569 год. Епископы Мексики собрались на шоколадный съезд, потому что католическая церковь запрещала все, что приносило наслаждение, а нагловатые испанки пили шоколад в церкви. 

Когда шоколад попробовал Папа Римский он сказал: «Шоколад поста не нарушает. Не может же такая гадость приносить удовольствие».

В Париж первый ящик какао привезла Анна Австрийская.

Кондрат Ван Хутен усовершенствовал процесс извлечения какао-масла из какао-пасты. Масло сделало шоколад блестящим и избавило от неприятных запахов.

В 1770 г. Была создана первая французская компания, применяющая при изготовлении шоколада гидравлический пресс. Голландец Ван Хутен открыл шоколадную пудру. В 1875 г. в Европе Генри Нестле изобрёл сухое молоко. 

Твердый шоколад изобрели лишь в 18 веке.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему в "Йоге приема пищи" какао, третий по распространению напиток, не упомянут аналогично тому, как в двух других запрещенных триадах перечислены все продукты: _мясо, рыба, яйца_ и _лук, грибы, чеснок_?  

_Кофе, чай, содержащие кофеин, представляют собой наркотические средства, и их также нельзя предлагать Кришне._

Есть ли другие редакции Йоги приема пищи? Иначе у любителей шоколада или у лиц, не знающих о его наркотических свойствах всегда найдется оправдание по принципу "Что не запрещено, то разрешено". Или Йога приема пищи это каконический текст не допускающий добавлений?

Насколько широко был распространен шоколад и какао в Индии во времена Шрилы Прабхупады? Или может для хиппи шоколад не был привязанностью №1?

----------


## Амира

> Что нужно только желание и больше ничего....


*Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья, гл.1 Текст 161*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Нрисимхананда Брахмачари был великим преданным Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Услышав, что из Кулии Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху собирается идти во Вриндаван, он захотел построить для Господа Чайтаньи очень красивую дорогу. Но, поскольку у Нрисимхананды Брахмачари не было на это средств, он стал строить удивительной красоты дорогу мысленно. О том, что представляла собой эта дорога, рассказывалось в предыдущих стихах. Но даже в своем уме Нрисимхананда Брахмачари не смог проложить дорогу дальше Канай Наташалы, из чего он заключил, что в этот раз Чайтанья Махапрабху не пойдет во Вриндаван.

Чистому преданному все равно, как строить дорогу — физически или мысленно. Для него это одно и то же, поскольку *Верховная Личность Бога, Джанардана, — бхава-грахи. Другими словами, Он принимает во внимание только умонастроение преданного. Для Господа нет разницы между дорогой из настоящих самоцветов и самоцветов воображаемых. Ум — тоже материя, хотя и тонкая, поэтому Господь одинаково ценит и ту, и другую дорогу, как и все, что используется для служения Ему, будь то грубая материя или тонкая. Господь ценит внутреннее состояние преданного и смотрит, насколько тот готов посвятить себя служению Ему. Преданный же может задействовать в служении Господу как грубую материю, так и тонкую. Для него главное, чтобы его деятельность была связана с Верховной Личностью Бога.* Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26):

 «Если человек с любовью и преданностью предложит Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение».

*Истинная суть подношения заключается в бхакти (преданности).* Чистая преданность свободна от оскверняющего влияния гун материальной природы. Ахаитукй апратихата: немотивированному преданному служению не могут помешать никакие материальные препятствия. Это означает, что для служения Верховной Личности Бога не обязательно быть очень богатым. Служить Верховной Личности Бога может даже самый бедный человек, при условии, что он обладает чистой преданностью. *Если преданный не имеет посторонних мотивов, никакие материальные обстоятельства не смогут воспрепятствовать его служению
*



*Отравление шоколадом*

Отравление шоколадом у человека происходит из-за того, что современный рынок предлагает не очень качественный продукт с огромной концентрацией трансжиров. Что это означает? Да в основном то, что вместо полезных натуральных дорогих масел туда добавляют дешёвые аналоги, например техническое пальмовое масло. Плюс ко всему сахар в таком шоколаде содержится в огромных недопустимых концентрациях. Таким образом, одна маленькая шоколадка содержит больше суточной нормы сахара.
Такие вредные шоколадки не усваиваются в организме, а повреждают его клетки. Проявляется это чаще всего:

возникновением запора и поноса;

инфекционными патологиями кишечника;

активацией грибков, мирно живущих в организме и возникновением прыщей;

молочницей.

При отравлении шоколадом одной из главных причин недуга, помимо сахара и масел, является теотромбин. Он входит в состав шоколада в концентрации не больше процента на целую плитку. При превышении допустимых норм, возникает отравление.

Стоит отметить, что для большинства людей, чтобы отравиться, надо съесть почти полкило шоколада, но есть личности, очень восприимчивые к данному продукту. Например, с возрастом, возможность отравления увеличивается в разы. В пожилом возрасте симптомами таких отравлений являются:

понос;

рвота;

тошнота;

сердечные приступы;

кровотечения;

летальный исход.

Самым частым отравителем служит горький шоколад, ведь в нём присутствует теотромбин и кофеин в наибольшей концентрации. К таким продуктам, как уже было сказано, особо чувствительны старики и дети. Следовательно, при постоянном поедании шоколада, его компоненты накапливаются до токсических концентраций, что очень опасно. Помимо всего прочего шоколад очень стойко аллергизует организм, вызывая различные проявления.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> “О возлюбленный!...Я уже долгое время люблю его неимоверной любовью!...Ежесекундно созерцая твою форму, я ощущаю огромное блаженство! ... Я обрела сокровище... я вечно наслаждаюсь сладостью любви к тебе...Ты – жемчужина на моей голове!
> 
> Но!
> 
> Приди... Без тебя... У меня нет... Когда же...Лишенное
> возможности тебя видеть, мое сердце разрывается от боли!
> ...не видя тебя...не придешь ли ты?..плыву по океану материального существования...скорее приди..


Есть дамы, 
которые славятся чутким скелетом
И каждою костью вибрируют страстно,
Особенно будучи навеселе.
Краснея, 
но не отрицая, что часто при этом
В суставах они ощущают пространство,
Которому равного нет на Земле.
Сей фокус 
меня поражает не хуже отравы
До судорог в сердце и звона в мозгу.
О, эти суставы!  Я не могу!

Бог знает, какие неслыханные эпизоды
Являет судьба, издеваясь над нами,
И женский скелет - подтверждение тому.
Я меркну пред этим волнующим чудом природы -
Когда наслаждение вкушают костями,
Сие недоступно уму моему...
(с)





> “..О. господин,. ,.. ...станут моим сокровищем,..


Стоит ли гадать, какими именно лучами озарит нас Божество?
Все, что мы свершим и скажем, будет - для Него. Но без оглядки на Него.
Все, включая прихоти, ужимки и прыжки к седьмому небу без шеста,
Будем мы проделывать единственно во славу Божества,

Но Божества не замечая.
 (с)
---



> Буду то, буду сё. Я буду или петь песни о величии Господа Хари 
> и танцевать в процессе их исполнения
> 
>  Иллюзорно то, иллюзорно сё,...  буду носить только подаренную им
> одежду, и буду есть только полученную от него пищу! Где он мне
> скажет сесть – там я и сяду. Если он меня кому-нибудь продаст, я
> с радостью соглашусь быть проданной....


Ты невзлюбишь этот темный
балаган, с его скоромной
болтовней, с битьем предметов
кухни, с блеяньем кларнетов
и жужжанием гитар,
с невменяемым партером
или любовником - премьером,
что на горе всем актрисам,
хоть и выглядит нарциссом,
все же пахнет как кентавр.

Ты дерзнешь, как от заразы,
прочь бежать, презрев наказы,
... в пустую
принимая за крутую
гору плоское пространство,
станешь ты менять гражданства
с быстротой сверхзвуковой,
примеряя, как для бала,
антураж какой попало -
и драгунский, и шаманский,
и бургундский, и шампанский,
и церковно - цирковой...

Так и вижу, как в Гранаде
или в Бирме на канате
ты танцуешь, горд и страшен,
меж бумажных крыш и башен
пред бумажным божеством
и, понятный божеству лишь,
весь горишь и торжествуешь,
но - в Крыму ли, на Суматре -
все опять - таки в театре,
и опять - таки в плохом.

Лишний раз над башней ближней
промахав руками лишний
час и лишний раз дотошно
убедившись только в том, что
твердь воистину тверда,
ты отпустишь руки словно
раб цепной, который бревна
ворошит и камни движет,
и отчаянье пронижет
плоть и кровь твою тогда.

И совсем уже бесстрастно,
ни контраста, ни пространства
не боясь, уже у края,
прямо в публику ныряя,
прямо в черные ряды,
ощутишь спиной негибкой,
что глядит тебе с улыбкой
кто-то вслед. И будет это
Люцифер, носитель света,
ангел утренней звезды.

- Без моей команды, - скажет
он, - вокруг тебя не ляжет
мгла, и медленной волною 
не сойдется над тобою
восхитительная тишь.
Так что где-нибудь в Лаосе
потанцуй еще на тросе
или где-нибудь в Майами
помаши еще руками,
может, все-таки взлетишь.
(с)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чистому преданному все равно, как строить дорогу — физически или мысленно. Для него это одно и то же, поскольку *Верховная Личность Бога, Джанардана, — бхава-грахи. Другими словами, Он принимает во внимание только умонастроение преданного. Для Господа нет разницы между дорогой из настоящих самоцветов и самоцветов воображаемых. Ум — тоже материя, хотя и тонкая, поэтому Господь одинаково ценит и ту, и другую дорогу, как и все, что используется для служения Ему, будь то грубая материя или тонкая. Господь ценит внутреннее состояние преданного и смотрит, насколько тот готов посвятить себя служению Ему. Преданный же может задействовать в служении Господу как грубую материю, так и тонкую. Для него главное, чтобы его деятельность была связана с Верховной Личностью Бога.* Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26):
> 
>  «Если человек с любовью и преданностью предложит Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение».
> 
> *Истинная суть подношения заключается в бхакти (преданности).* Чистая преданность свободна от оскверняющего влияния гун материальной природы. Ахаитукй апратихата: немотивированному преданному служению не могут помешать никакие материальные препятствия. Это означает, что для служения Верховной Личности Бога не обязательно быть очень богатым. Служить Верховной Личности Бога может даже самый бедный человек, при условии, что он обладает чистой преданностью. *Если преданный не имеет посторонних мотивов, никакие материальные обстоятельства не смогут воспрепятствовать его служению
> *


Все эти "если" ведь не просто для сотрясения воздуха. К тому же мы любим, хотим путать причину и следствие. Потому что удобнее искать потерянный ключ там где светлее, как будто само наличие света уже подразумевает, что ключ уже почти найден. И так уверяем себя в том, что не остается и капли сомнения. И эта мысль горяздо приятнее и легче, чем искать настоящий ключ в темноте. Но если кто-то попросит предъявить ключ, то мы ответим ему, честно глядя в глаза, что, он найден, не сомневайтесь. Верьте в это. Но предъявить ключ никогда не сможем. Чем легче путь, тем он вернее, не так ли? Потому что главное не ключ, а легкость пути. И не лишнее ли здесь слово "пути"?

Бог то прощает, сё прощает, то можно не делать, это можно не делать, вообще ничего можно не делать, так говорят писания, Бог так милостив, что сам сделает всё за нас. Сам придет, сам обнимет, сам сделает всю грязную работу. Ведь он так любит нас, преданных его. Джай! Только в чем заключается такая преданность, если всю грязную работу будет делать Бог, а мы будем сливки кушать?
И вообще, Бог ли это, и делает ли вообще кто нибудь что нибудь, или это только грезы?

Кого бы 
в шестьсот шестьдесят шестой раз
спросить, зачем на свете
ничем я до сих пор не стал?
Марсель Пруст, 
а также Анатоль Франс,
про это сочинили, небось, 
по тысяче томов.
Да кто же их читал?
(c)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Амира, 
Все любят рассуждать как с помощью Бога мы будем легко и весело спасаться. Ведь Бог такой добрый и всемогущий и так
любит нас самих преданных. И приводят в доказательство цитаты. Всё это так, только вот когда найдем Бога, это уже и есть спасение. 
Зачем же говорить о том, что будет когда мы найдем Бога, если мы его еще не нашли? То есть что будет во спасении, если мы еще не спаслись? 

Это всё равно как голодные сидят на поле и мечтают как они весело будут пировать, когда кто-то посадит пшеницу, вырастит, уберет, смолотит, перемелет, спечет пирожки и накормит нас. Вот как нам будет весело, поют они! Но кто это будет делать? Только не я, говорит Круть, только не я, говорит Верть. Пускай петушок делает (укр. народная сказка). А мы будем пировать.

"При реках Вавилона, там сидели мы и плакали, когда вспоминали о Сионе; на вербах, посреди его, повесили мы наши арфы. Там пленившие нас требовали от нас слов песней, и притеснители наши — веселья: «пропойте нам из песней Сионских». Как нам петь песнь Господню на земле чужой? Если я забуду тебя, Иерусалим, — забудь меня десница моя;  "(Пс 136)

Но мы, похоже уже радуемся, по прежнему находясь в Вавилоне. Но так не делают преданные.

"прилипни язык мой к гортани моей, если не буду помнить тебя, если не поставлю Иерусалима во главе веселия моего."

Преданные радовались когда с ними был Господь.

""И сказал им Иисус: могут ли печалиться сыны чертога брачного, пока с ними жених? Но придут дни, когда отнимется у них жених, и тогда будут поститься" (Матф.9:15)

Похоже наши преданные поступают по другому. Заранее пируют, как будто от этого пира и явится Господь. Это путание причины и следствия.
Господь сказал, что когда отнимется Господь, тогда будут поститься.

В вашей логике, если вы скажете, что вы спасаетесь вместе с Богом, то от этого дело вашего спасения будет легким. 
Но тогда зачем вам еще дальше спасаться, раз вы уже вместе с Богом? Уже можете пировать.

Я говорю про то, когда к Богу еще добраться нужно. Вы же подразумеваете, что уже у вас и любовь и блаженство и Бог в кармане.
Мне это непонятно в смысле, зачем вам еще что-то? Служите ему во Вриндаване тогда. Участвуйте в лилах.

Когда Кришна говорит, что примет то, что предложат ему с любовью и преданностью, он лукавит. Он и искренен и смеется одновременно.

Он конечно примет, только вы его вначале догоните. Мама Яшода и та вспотела бегать за ним, и пока он не позволил, не могла его догнать.

Почему вы думаете, что его догнали уже когда предлагаете? И почему вы думаете что с любовью и преданностью, если Кришну и в помине не видели, то как знаете что означает преданность ему? Кришна же не статуя, а имеет желания, правильно?

Мы танцуем вокруг божества и оно типа обязано принять. А вы его спросили, что ему нужно? Ведь чтобы спросить, нужно тоже вначале догнать.
Догнать того, кто быстрее ветра. Или вы думаете он вам будет помогать себя догонять? Какой ему в этом смысл? Маме Яшоде помогал, но вначале нужно родить Кришну, а потом уже будет такая милость как к маме Яшоде или Деваки.

И вообще, в ШБ с Кришной общаются либо демоны, либо преданные Вриндавана или Двараки. Вы уже попали во Вриндаван? Знаете дорогу?

Почему мы сразу хватаемся за 10 том и уже скорей танцевать и пировать? Любимая тема на этом форуме - попаду ли я на Вайкунтху или уже сразу на Голоку. Никто не сомневается что уже спасен с гарантией и печатью. И главная причина того, попаду ли я на Голоку или Вайкунтху, очевидно, шоколад. Если геройски не ешь шоколад, то конечно на Голоку, как истинный ариец, отличный спортсмен и семьянин, ну а если иногда позволяешь слабости, то не выше Вайкунтхи очевидно. Весьма духовно.

Всё это пахнет филантропией.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, я понимаю что вы не знакомы с творчеством Мирабаи, поэтому так глупо раскритиковали её стихи. Она написала их из своего опыта, и достигла всего о чём писала. Поэтому уже много веков вся Индия поклоняется ей как великой преданной.
Да ладно, проехали. Для вас это не важно.




> Амира, 
> Все любят рассуждать как с помощью Бога мы будем легко и весело спасаться.


Я не хочу спасаться.




> Вы же подразумеваете, что уже у вас и любовь и блаженство и Бог в кармане.
> Мне это непонятно в смысле, зачем вам еще что-то? Служите ему во Вриндаване тогда. Участвуйте в лилах.


О, спасибо. Очень приятно. Но вы мне льстите. Я об этом нигде не писала. Но всё равно спасибо!

Да, путь к Кришне прост и вместе с тем труден. Трудность же заключается в нежелании отказаться от служения своему эгу. Нужно всё что у нас есть отдать Кришне, нужно предаться Ему полностью, нужно всегда и во всём полагаться на Него и зависить только от Него. Нужно от всего отказаться ради Кришны.  Но для многих это трудно сделать, легче служить своим чувствам.

Но вы же не ищете лёгких путей, поэтому этот путь не для вас. Вы можете придумать свой. Кто вам в этом помешает?

Приятно с вами общаться. Спасибо за это удовольствие  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, я понимаю что вы не знакомы с творчеством Мирабаи, поэтому так глупо раскритиковали её стихи. Она написала их из своего опыта, и достигла всего о чём писала. Поэтому уже много веков вся Индия поклоняется ей как великой преданной.
> Да ладно, проехали. Для вас это не важно.


Я не критиковал сами стихи. Плюс вы передергиваете. Если вы приводите чьи-то стихи в качестве аргумента, тогда это ведь ваши аргументы. Но эти аргументы невозможно прилепить к нашему падшему положению ложками по песку, именно о котором была речь. Положение великой преданной, и нашего разное, как то, когда сытый голодного не понимает.  Поэтому их любовь и блаженство и пиры оставим им, пускай они прославляют Бога, который уже с ними, а у нас всё проще, где Бог, ау? Нету.

Что толку нам рассказы о морях и островах, если вокруг песок?

Если человек голоден, ну что толку если он будет читать стихи с возвышенных пиров? А ведь это именно то, что вы предлагаете голодным. Стихи вместо пищи. Я же предлагаю вначале их накормить хоть чем-то реальным.
Но как только я указываю на бессмыслицу этих сытых аргументов в голодном обществе, вы тут же прячетесь за личность писателя, говорите о том, что это стихи с великих пиров. Какая разница откуда стихи, но это ведь вы применили их к голодным? Так что не надо сваливать на Мирабаи.




> О, спасибо. Очень приятно. Но вы мне льстите. Я об этом нигде не писала. Но всё равно спасибо!


Ни слова искреннего тут нет. А если есть, тогда это чистый филантропизм и лицемерие. Спасибо за лесть, которой не было, но даже если не было, то перекрутим как будто была, чтобы было так приятно. А если и не было приятно, то скажем что приятно. Брррр.

Вот про это и говорю. Нет Кришны, но мы говорим что есть Кришна. Нет любви, но приводим стихи в которых говорится про то что есть любовь. Но это любовь их, а где любовь наша? Вот про это нужно говорить, что её нету, и что с этим делать, а не делить шкуру неубитого медведя и делать вид, как будто она есть.




> Нужно всё что у нас есть отдать Кришне, нужно предаться Ему полностью, нужно всегда и во всём полагаться на Него и зависить только от Него. Нужно от всего отказаться ради Кришны.  Но для многих это трудно сделать, легче служить своим чувствам.


Чтобы отдать что-то кому-то, нужно его вначале догнать. 

"— Уф… Ну что-за дичь пошла бестолковая! Я полдня за ней бегал, чтобы сфотографировать! — Это ещё что! Ты за ним ещё пол дня бегать будешь! — Это ещё зачем? — А чтоб фотографию отдать!

(с) "Каникулы в Простоквашино"

Да и вообще, непонятно где он бегает, и кто он такой. И возьмет ли? И хочет ли он, чтобы "всё отдать". Так вот и вижу, как мы все бегаем за Кришной и упрашиваем "возьми всё" и Кришна такой на меньшее не согласен, ни ни. Совпадает ли наше понимание "всё" и его трансцендентное "всё"? Потому что Он сказал, что там много "если". Которых мы видеть не хотим, т.к. это так неприятно. Лучше делать как приятно, не так ли? И делать вид, что приятно, даже если нам неприятно. Ведь если все сделают вид, что приятно и скажут друг другу фальшивый ЧИИИЗ, вот и наступит рай, а? Фальшивый рай, но мы сделаем вид, что настоящий, а? Кто нам помешает? Уж не Бог ли? Но ведь он так нас любит... так мы думаем. И даже верим в это. И готовы кричать об этом на площадях в исступлении. Чем громче, тем больше веры. С нами Кришна! Хотя у него не спрашивали. Ну и кто мы после этого?

Может поэтому мы и не бегаем за Кришной? Из страха, что он разрушит наш такой красивый фальшивый рай, который мы себе напридумали? Уж он то не будет льстить, и служить этому раю, а?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не хочу спасаться.


Опять врете. Пока не прекратите этот балаган этикетов, ничего с места не сдвинется.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, при чём тут я? 

Я привела вам пример из жизни великих преданных. Или никто из них для вас не авторитет? Или для вас это сказки?  Для меня это реальность и это действительно работает, поэтому я и привела это в качестве примера.

Вы же обсуждаете моё преданное служение. Но я для вас не авторитет. Тогда какой смысл говорить обо мне? 

Я всем довольна. Я стараюсь следовать авторитетам. И для меня их методы работают, поэтому я и посоветовала вам. А следовать или не следовать это ваше личное дело.

Вы же ждёте доказательств из моей личной практики. Но какой смысл об этом говорить, если вы всё равно мне не верите? Для меня каждое слово написанное мной истина на 100%. Вы же сами должны определиться что для вас истина, а что нет. А для этого нужна практика. Её методы уже описаны, ничего выдумывать не нужно. Нужно лишь поверить и попробовать применить.

Я же не сама выдумываю. Это слова Шрилы Прабхупады, Господа Чайтаньи, Кришны и т.д.

Вы же почему то раздражаетесь, и утверждаете что всё это чепуха, что реальный мир он не такой белый и пушистый, а на самом деле очень жестокий и эти “старые” методы уже не работают и нужна борьба.

Но преданное служение это не путь борьбы, это путь любви.

Вы в моих словах видите ложь и лицемерие. Но зачем мне вас обманывать?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> О, спасибо. Очень приятно. Но вы мне льстите. Я об этом нигде не писала. Но всё равно спасибо!


Кстати, вот эта фраза очень показательна. Она именно доказывает ваш девиз, что лучше что угодно, но сладкое и приятное, чем
что угодно, но не очень приятное. Например, лучше сладкое, но вранье, чем горькая, но истина. И т.д. Просто потому что сладкое вкуснее.
Вот это и есть главный стимул. Не нужна истина, нужно сладкое и вкусное. Вначале сладкое и вкусное, а если истина захочет, то пускай
соответствует нашей идее о сладком и вкусном. Никак не наоборот. Пускай истина предается нам, а не мы ей.

Причем, под эту идею можно за уши притянуть подтверждение в шастрах. Ведь раз истина сладка, то можно между делом, назвать всё сладкое истиной.
Раз святые смиренны и плавают в любви, то сделаем вид, что и мы смиренны и плаваем в любви, и под этим соусом можем надеть на себя бирку святости.

Будем декламировать стихи о любви, заворачиваться в красивые обертки и культивировать ложное, но приятное кому-то смирение.

И, вот подозреваю, именно такая картина и плавает в головах многих. Назовем всё сладкое истиной и будем это культивировать.
Пускай фальшивые, но улыбки, пускай ложный, но красивый этикет, пуская внутри грязь, зато снаружи красивая обертка и т.д.

----------


## Амира

> Кстати, вот эта фраза очень показательна. Она именно доказывает ваш девиз, что лучше что угодно, но сладкое и приятное, чем
> что угодно, но не очень приятное. Например, лучше сладкое, но вранье, чем горькая, но истина. И т.д. Просто потому что сладкое вкуснее.
> Вот это и есть главный стимул. Не нужна истина, нужно сладкое и вкусное. Вначале сладкое и вкусное, а если истина захочет, то пускай
> соответствует нашей идее о сладком и вкусном. Никак не наоборот. Пускай истина предается нам, а не мы ей.
> 
> Причем, под эту идею можно за уши притянуть подтверждение в шастрах. Ведь раз истина сладка, то можно между делом, назвать всё сладкое истиной.
> Раз святые смиренны и плавают в любви, то сделаем вид, что и мы смиренны и плаваем в любви, и под этим соусом можем надеть на себя бирку святости.
> 
> Будем декламировать стихи о любви, заворачиваться в красивые обертки и культивировать ложное, но приятное кому-то смирение.
> ...


О, Евгений, зачем вам моё совершенство? Это дело Кришны подлавливать меня на таких мыслях  :rgunimagu: 

Я написала так потому что вы говорили о Кришне, о моей любви к Нему и об участии в Его играх. 
Эта тема для меня очень чувствительна. И пусть правда это или не правда, но мне действительно было приятно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы же почему то раздражаетесь, и утверждаете что всё это чепуха, что реальный мир он не такой белый и пушистый, а на самом деле очень жестокий и эти “старые” методы уже не работают и нужна борьба. ...
> Вы в моих словах видите ложь и лицемерие. Но зачем мне вас обманывать?


Я ничего не говорил про старые методы, и что они не работают. Мы это вообще не обсуждали. 

А про обман, я думаю, что вы сами заблуждаетесь, и указал вам на заблуждение, которое увидел.

Может быть вы искренне заблуждаетесь, со своей стороны я искренне сказал что думаю про ваши идеи.

----------


## Амира

> Я ничего не говорил про старые методы, и что они не работают. Мы это вообще не обсуждали. 
> 
> А про обман, я думаю, что вы сами заблуждаетесь, и указал вам на заблуждение, которое увидел.
> 
> Может быть вы искренне заблуждаетесь, со своей стороны я искренне сказал что думаю про ваши идеи.


Хорошо. Спасибо!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> О, Евгений, зачем вам моё совершенство? Это дело Кришны подлавливать меня на таких мыслях 
> 
> Я написала так потому что вы говорили о Кришне, о моей любви к Нему и об участии в Его играх. 
> Эта тема для меня очень чувствительна. И пусть правда это или не правда, но мне действительно было приятно.


Мне не было бы никакого дела, если бы вы эти мысли употребили в диалоге с Кришной, тогда бы он подлавливал вас. Но раз вы употребили эти
мысли в диалоге со мной, причем в общественном месте,то мое дело высказать что я думаю по поводу лукавства 
в деле, которое требует искренности. И не только по отношению к вам.

----------


## Bhishma das

И куда модераторы смотрят!  :smilies: 
Сколько обсуждений не по теме!  :smilies: 
А приведу известный мне факт:
В Маяпуре некоторые преданные "подсели" на шоколад и другие продукты из какао-бобов.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И куда модераторы смотрят! 
> Сколько обсуждений не по теме! 
> А приведу известный мне факт:
> В Маяпуре некоторые преданные "подсели" на шоколад и другие продукты из какао-бобов.
> Харе Кришна!


Ну это не имеет значения, в Маяпуре или в России подсели. Просто от шоколадок тяжело отказаться из-за их наркотического влияния, особенно женщинам. И нужно эту тему обсуждать со всех сторон.

 Кришне мы шоколад предлагать не можем, поскольку это чрезвычайно грязный и невежественный  продукт. 
С самого детства вайшнавам не нужно приучать  детей к шоколаду, он особенно им противопоказан из-за кофеина и теобромина. Но преданные часто поддаются пропаганде "учёных" о якобы какой-то там пользе шоколада. 

*Теобромин*

Данное вещество схоже по свойствам с кофеином и при попадании в организм действует возбуждающе на сердечно-сосудистую и нервную системы человека. При повышенном содержании в организме теобромин может вредно сказываться на нервной системе:

бессонница,
возбуждение,
тревожность,
раздражительность,
тремор
и вплоть до головной боли и головокружений.

Вреден шоколад и для сердечно-сосудистой системы, вызывая:
нарушение сердцебиения,
тахикардию
и даже аритмию.

Также употребление шоколада может вызвать аллергическую реакцию
зуд
кожную сыпь
лихорадку.
Также в шоколаде большое количество жиров, которые дают серьезную нагрузку на пищеварительную систему ребенка в целом. Особенно сильно сказывается на пищеварении шоколад на основе пальмового масла или с большим его содержанием..

Также шоколад привлекает западных людей своим горьким вкусом, который необходим для здоровья, но преданным нужно научиться его находить в благостных продуктах питания.

----------


## ИринаФиона

Сегодня разговаривала с одной,очень умной женщиной.Она сказала,что в наше время в молочный и просто сладкий шоколад,добавлябт гармоны.Я её доверяю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Она именно так сказала - "добавляют в шоколад гормоны"? 
Или все-таки как-то немного иначе? 
А то не похоже на слова очень умной женщины  :smilies:  

В какао-бобах присутствует триптофан, который попав в человеческий организм, участвует в синтезе серотонина - гормона счастья. Триптофан не добавляют специально, он там от природы. 

Поэтому бхакты и избегают шоколада, что это зависимость. А некоторые, по сути дела, "лечатся" им. Именно поэтому эта тема постоянно всплывает, что когда люди несчастны, то временно повышают уровень счастья шоколадом, а другие им говорят : так не надо.

----------


## ИринаФиона

Именно добавляют.Но вот про горький,она говорила,что его требуется употреблять,для поднятия настроения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так зачем они это делают, добавляют именно в молочный и сладкий?

----------


## ИринаФиона

Могу предположить,что бы было привыкание.Посмотрите,сколько разного шоколада-конкуренция.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Привыкают к шоколаду из-за наркотика кофеина и строительной части для серотонина - триптофана. Они в какао-бобах от  природы.

Любой шоколад вызывает привыкание. В молочном и сладком масса какао-бобов - 20-25 %, в горьком - ок. 40 %, поэтому он сильнее действует. Но никакие "гормоны" в шоколад никто добавлять не будет, это просто нонсенс, иначе во всю еду бы добавляли, как для кошек и собак. Однако видим, что тяга возникает именно к природным наркотикам - шоколаду, кофе, чаю. 




> Могу предположить,что бы было привыкание.Посмотрите,сколько разного шоколада-конкуренция.


И в чем смысл? У всех производителей есть разный шоколад. Кто добавляет эти "гормоны", какой-то опр. производитель? так конкуренты разоблачат. Это полнейшая чепуха и утка, - чтобы перестали покупать молочный и сладкий и начали покупать более сильно действующий и дорогой горький. Так что эта "очень умная женщина"... подумайте сами, чему и кому она служит, если более концентрированный наркотик советует.

----------


## Alinochka

Действительно, звучит как-то жутковато даже, если с этой точки зрения посмотреть! И ведь многие верят таким "Умным женщинам"!

----------


## Darina

Какая жалость. Придется отказываться от шоколада. Эх...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/10000231094...6816556405356/
700 000 просмотров : новое поколение выбирает... )

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> https://www.facebook.com/10000231094...6816556405356/
> 700 000 просмотров : новое поколение выбирает... )


Обожаю брокколи!Только у нас в Москве эта капуста дорогая????

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Летом на рынке 60 руб кг чуть увявшая, идеальная ок. 200 руб. 
Всегда отличная заморозка в Ашане, ок. 100 руб кг.

----------


## Александр 2

Raja Kumari dasi писала (10.10.2017.20:28)

 "Привыкают к шоколаду из-за наркотика кофеина и строительной части для серотонина - триптофана. Они в какао-бобах от природы."

Все имеет, а тем более в природе, свое предназначение. Может кто знает какое Авторитетное предназначение имеют какао-бобы?

Тему не читал из за нехватки времени и по этому мои извинение заранее.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Некоторые аюрведические врачи в англоязычном Интернете говорят о пользе шоколада для капхи. Их знание я не проверял -- сейчас можно выучить пару санскритских слов, смешать истину с ложью, подменить некоторые понятия, создать отсебятину. Есть даже специальный чай для йогов, с какао.
Шоколад -- типичный раджас.

Если настоящий аюрведический врач, не приведи Господь Кришна, пропишет, можно принимать как лекарство, но не предлагая Ему.

----------


## Варган

"Химически, кофеин это метилксантин. Многие метилксантины используются в качестве пестицидов для людей и растений. Предполагается, что кофеин является ядом для травоядных животных и разных вредителей, и защищает растения. Но так как кофеин является токсичным для растительных клеток, он хранится в специализированных отсеках клеток, называемых вакуолями, которые как аптека держат кофеин надежно заблокированым от остального содержимого клетки до тех пор, пока это необходимо".

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я всегда задавался вопросом, почему Шрила Прабхупада не включил шоколад в регулирующий принцип. Кофе и чай включил, а шоколад нет.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

И мне очень трудно назвать шоколад наркотиком. Это всё равно, что поставить его в один ряд с марихуаной или героином.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Говоря о вредности кофе и какао мы можем сами себя в ловушку загнать. Есть масса исследований о пользе и кофе и какао. Если мы будем людей страшилками пугать, то над нами просто посмеиваться будут. В конце концов наша задача не от кофе или какао отучить, а вдохновить маха-мантур повторять. Пусть человек очищается, тогда ему понятнее будет довод о что, что кофе - это пища не в благости. А так мы бред в интернете находим и пугаем им людей.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Я всегда задавался вопросом, почему Шрила Прабхупада не включил шоколад в регулирующий принцип. Кофе и чай включил, а шоколад нет.


Встречный вопрос к инициированному преданному (значит, давали и исполняете обеты) - как звучит регулирующий принцип? Он не звучит как "нельзя пить чай и кофе". Было бы странно, если бы Прабхупада перечислял все интоксиканты списком, начиная от табака и заканчивая каким-то экзотическим наркотиком из Антарктиды. Шоколад в Индии не был тогда так распространен, Прабхупада вообще не знал поначалу что это такое. Поэтому приводил примеры самого известного - чай, кофе.

Вопрос:



> The four regulative principles are: no meat eating, no gambling, no intoxicants, and no illicit drugs. Can you explain it in detail?


Ответ:



> Intoxication impedes the clarity of our thinking and makes it harder to remember God and do His will. Intoxicants are themselves material compounds and becoming attached to them binds us more to this material world.


Как следует из ответа, интоксиканты это вещества, которые при использовании увеличивают привязанность к материальному миру. Шоколад, несомненно, относится к таким веществам, достаточно посмотреть рекламу любой плитки и увидеть, как именно они это преподносят (чувственные наслаждения).

Далее, в письме к Surasrestha Прабхупада пишет (https://vedabase.io/en/library/lette...surasrestha/):




> So far attending pujas at the houses of the Hindus there we can go and hold our kirtana but we should not take prasadam there. We can accept raw materials and take them to our temple but we should not accept any prasadam prepared by them. However, if they insist then we can take fruits and milk and offer them to Krishna. Cocoa and chocolate are not to be taken as they are intoxicants.


Последнее предложение: "Какао и шоколад не нужно брать, так как это интоксиканты."

Неужели у вас еще остались какие-то вопросы на будущее по поводу шоколада?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Честно говоря, тот же вопрос и остался. Кофе и чай Шрила Прабхупада выделил. Он знал что такое шоколад, он ведь не с Луны прилетел

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Честно говоря, тот же вопрос и остался. Кофе и чай Шрила Прабхупада выделил. Он знал что такое шоколад, он ведь не с Луны прилетел


Шоколад или водка для Прабхупады были в новинку. Слетайте в АФрику или Америку, там тоже найдете необычные продукты, о которых вы никогда не слышали. Если с детства постоянно окружен людьми, пьющими чай и кофе, но не было никого, кто ест шоколад, то очевидно, что будешь чаще упоминать именно чай и кофе. Я, например, первым делом среди спиртного вспоминаю пиво или водку, а что вспомнит мексиканец? А что житель Саудовской Аравии, где алкоголь под запретом?

Я же вроде привел цитату Прабхупады. Он пишет, что шоколад это интоксикант. И еще тыщу раз писал и упоминал, что чай и кофе интоксиканты. Это не означает, что теперь преданным можно шоколад есть, раз Прабхупада его упоминал не очень часто. Я дочери про маньяков рассказываю раз в полгода, а про переход дороги на зеленый свет - каждый день. Маньяки менее опасны, чем переход на красный свет?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Встречный вопрос к инициированному преданному (значит, давали и исполняете обеты) - как звучит регулирующий принцип? Он не звучит как "нельзя пить чай и кофе". Было бы странно, если бы Прабхупада перечислял все интоксиканты списком, начиная от табака и заканчивая каким-то экзотическим наркотиком из Антарктиды. Шоколад в Индии не был тогда так распространен, Прабхупада вообще не знал поначалу что это такое. Поэтому приводил примеры самого известного - чай, кофе.
> 
> Вопрос:
> 
> 
> Ответ:
> 
> 
> Как следует из ответа, интоксиканты это вещества, которые при использовании увеличивают привязанность к материальному миру. Шоколад, несомненно, относится к таким веществам, достаточно посмотреть рекламу любой плитки и увидеть, как именно они это преподносят (чувственные наслаждения).
> ...





> Шоколад или водка для Прабхупады были в новинку. Слетайте в АФрику или Америку, там тоже найдете необычные продукты, о которых вы никогда не слышали. Если с детства постоянно окружен людьми, пьющими чай и кофе, но не было никого, кто ест шоколад, то очевидно, что будешь чаще упоминать именно чай и кофе. Я, например, первым делом среди спиртного вспоминаю пиво или водку, а что вспомнит мексиканец? А что житель Саудовской Аравии, где алкоголь под запретом?
> 
> Я же вроде привел цитату Прабхупады. Он пишет, что шоколад это интоксикант. И еще тыщу раз писал и упоминал, что чай и кофе интоксиканты. Это не означает, что теперь преданным можно шоколад есть, раз Прабхупада его упоминал не очень часто. Я дочери про маньяков рассказываю раз в полгода, а про переход дороги на зеленый свет - каждый день. Маньяки менее опасны, чем переход на красный свет?


Если Шрила Прабхупада считал что-то очень важным, он говорил об этом снова и снова, чтобы быть уверенным, что это всем понятно.  Даже история, которую вы привели, говорит о том, что преданные не знали о вреде какао. Они не продавали чай и кофе, тут никаких иллюзий у них не было.

Я вижу вашу категоричность. Это ваше право. Однако, похоже, Шрила Прабхупада был менее категоричен. Кажется, он не придавал этому вопросу большой важности.

Вы спросили меня, помню ли я обеты. Помню. С 90-х годов шоколад никогда не упоминался. И до сих пор его нет в тексте. И нет единства даже среди духовных учителей. Хотя по поводу чая и кофе противоречий нет никаких.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> С 90-х годов шоколад никогда не упоминался. И до сих пор его нет в тексте.


О каком конкретно тексте вы говорите? Обет - no intoxication. Если ваш духовный учитель не считает шоколад интоксикацией - кушайте на здоровье. Чёткое мнение Прабхупады я привел выше: Cocoa and chocolate are not to be taken as they are intoxicants. Раз Прабхупада хоть один раз написал, что шоколад - интоксикант, значит, употребление его нарушает принцип. Как еще можно это интерпретировать? Любой современный гуру ИСККОН ниже Прабхупады стоит, его мнение тут не имеет никакого значения.

Кстати, я вообще не понимаю, чего вы хотите. Сформулируйте, пожалуйста. Вы хотите, чтобы преданные кушали шоколад и не парились?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Встречный вопрос к инициированному преданному (значит, давали и исполняете обеты) - как звучит регулирующий принцип? Он не звучит как "нельзя пить чай и кофе". Было бы странно, если бы Прабхупада перечислял все интоксиканты списком, начиная от табака и заканчивая каким-то экзотическим наркотиком из Антарктиды. Шоколад в Индии не был тогда так распространен, Прабхупада вообще не знал поначалу что это такое. Поэтому приводил примеры самого известного - чай, кофе.
> 
> Вопрос:
> 
> 
> Ответ:
> 
> 
> Как следует из ответа, интоксиканты это вещества, которые при использовании увеличивают привязанность к материальному миру. Шоколад, несомненно, относится к таким веществам, достаточно посмотреть рекламу любой плитки и увидеть, как именно они это преподносят (чувственные наслаждения).
> ...





> О каком конкретно тексте вы говорите? Обет - no intoxication. Если ваш духовный учитель не считает шоколад интоксикацией - кушайте на здоровье. Чёткое мнение Прабхупады я привел выше: Cocoa and chocolate are not to be taken as they are intoxicants. Раз Прабхупада хоть один раз написал, что шоколад - интоксикант, значит, употребление его нарушает принцип. Как еще можно это интерпретировать? Любой современный гуру ИСККОН ниже Прабхупады стоит, его мнение тут не имеет никакого значения.
> 
> Кстати, я вообще не понимаю, чего вы хотите. Сформулируйте, пожалуйста. Вы хотите, чтобы преданные кушали шоколад и не парились?


Поменьше эмоций, пожалуйста. Эмоциональность для меня не аргумент.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Встречный вопрос к инициированному преданному (значит, давали и исполняете обеты) - как звучит регулирующий принцип? Он не звучит как "нельзя пить чай и кофе". Было бы странно, если бы Прабхупада перечислял все интоксиканты списком, начиная от табака и заканчивая каким-то экзотическим наркотиком из Антарктиды. Шоколад в Индии не был тогда так распространен, Прабхупада вообще не знал поначалу что это такое. Поэтому приводил примеры самого известного - чай, кофе.
> 
> Вопрос:
> 
> 
> Ответ:
> 
> 
> Как следует из ответа, интоксиканты это вещества, которые при использовании увеличивают привязанность к материальному миру. Шоколад, несомненно, относится к таким веществам, достаточно посмотреть рекламу любой плитки и увидеть, как именно они это преподносят (чувственные наслаждения).
> ...





> О каком конкретно тексте вы говорите? Обет - no intoxication. Если ваш духовный учитель не считает шоколад интоксикацией - кушайте на здоровье. Чёткое мнение Прабхупады я привел выше: Cocoa and chocolate are not to be taken as they are intoxicants. Раз Прабхупада хоть один раз написал, что шоколад - интоксикант, значит, употребление его нарушает принцип. Как еще можно это интерпретировать? Любой современный гуру ИСККОН ниже Прабхупады стоит, его мнение тут не имеет никакого значения.
> 
> Кстати, я вообще не понимаю, чего вы хотите. Сформулируйте, пожалуйста. Вы хотите, чтобы преданные кушали шоколад и не парились?


Очень странно слышать, что мнение гуру не имеет значение. Гуру лучше вас знают культуру, знакомы с цитатами и часто сами участвовали в различных ситуациях. Не обладая их опытом, пониманием акцентов ачарьи и культуры вы делаете слишком резкие заявления.

Что я хочу, я описал в первом вопросе. Мне кажется, Шрила Прабхупада не считал шоколадный вопрос таким же важным как чай и кофе.  И чай и кофе он упоминает снова и снова. Про шоколад мы имеем только несколько цитат и и пару историй. Ачарья безусловно обладал стратегическим видением. Именно поэтому важные вещи он повторял постоянно, чтобы "заякорить" их в сознании учеников. Ещё раз - чай и кофе этим самым якорем сидят в сознании, а шоколад нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Любые преданные, начинавшие есть шоколад, чтобы снять эмоц. напряжение (особенно матаджи), подтверждают, что "подсаживаются" на шоколадки, явно чувствуя после них расслабление нервной системы. 

В шоколаде однозначно есть кофеин, но в меньших кол-вах, чем в чае или кофе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Все имеет, а тем более в природе, свое предназначение. Может кто знает какое Авторитетное предназначение имеют какао-бобы?


Кофеин в какао-бобах - наркотик. Какое авторитетное предназначение у наркотиков? погружение в иллюзию. А растения  синтезируют кофеин, чтобы отпугивать вредителей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть масса исследований о пользе и кофе и какао.


Это так. Пользя для ССС, например. Мы в довольно опасной ситуации находимся, если не добираем каких-то веществ наподобие глицина, содержащегося в молоке. У меня уже есть убеждение, что с годами очень многие преданные не добирают нормы молочных продуктов, и поэтому и нуждаются в шоколаде, так как снижается выработка серотонина. Если учесть еще и В12, который только в сметане концентрирован... кто у нас сметану постоянно ест? Ее попросту нет в нашем рационе, примерно стакан сметаны или сливок в день нужен для нормы В12. 

Далее, все эти исследования проводились *не* на лакто-вегетарианнцах... Нас же практически никто из врачей обычной медицины не умеет лечить. У нас иной микробиом (вся масса бактерий, доходящая  до 10% веса тела (!), не являющаяся нашим телом)... Например, нормы лекарств нам нужны вообще другие. В этом смысле надо бы искать и изучать те редкие исследования, которые существуют например, в группах нью-эйдж в США, у них там есть грамотные врачи-вегетарианцы. 





> Если мы будем людей страшилками пугать, то над нами просто посмеиваться будут.


Какой смысл пугать тех, кто не следует строго, надо о себе думать. Шоколад ведь не входит в кухню Кришны, вы предлагаете его ввести, предлагать Божествам? Или есть его помимо прасада, как лекарство? так это еще более странно. Это свидетельстволо бы о том, что прасад как пожизненная диета недостаточен.  

Если смотреть на пожилых Вайшнавов и Вайшнави во в Вриндаване - сколько из них счастливо улыбаются, у скольких счастливы лица? Может быть я ошибаюсь, судя только по фото одних и тех же  фотографов и не видя их в реале?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Очень странно слышать, что мнение гуру не имеет значение. Гуру лучше вас знают культуру, знакомы с цитатами и часто сами участвовали в различных ситуациях. Не обладая их опытом, пониманием акцентов ачарьи и культуры вы делаете слишком резкие заявления.


Не выдергивайте мои слова из контекста. Я четко написал - если мнение гуру не совпадает с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады, то мнение первого нужно отвергнуть. Если Прабхупада написал в книге "А" и гуру говорит "Б" - надо сначала уточнить у него, почему такое противоречие, если ответ не очень убедителен, то надо принять точку зрения Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И нет единства даже среди духовных учителей.


И с некоторых пор это вызывает все больше вопросов.




> Гуру лучше вас знают культуру


Можно уточнить, какую именно культуру они знают лучше? Вайшнавскую? 
С возможностями интернета уже стало сложно говорить, кто лучше знает культуру (*гйана*) ... ценность приобретает скорее непосредственный опыт (реализованный опыт - *вигйана*) старших. А он индивидуален. И о нем необходимо спрашивать (причем не у всех подряд, а у тех, кто взяли за тебя ответственность). Читая и слушая же ответы разных гуру, получаешь больше новых вопросов, чем ответов. Потому что ответы в большинстве случаев предназначены *для своих учеников* - тех, кто присутствует в данный момент в аудитории и кто конкретно задает вопрос.  

__________________

Давайте рассмотрим такой "элемент культуры", как бетель. Некоторые *в Индии* жуют бетель - предлагая его Кришне (Кришна принимает бетель... а медики считают бетель психактивным в-вом и видом наркомании). Либо они только предлагают бетель Кришне, но сами его не принимают. И кто у нас знает, что такое бетель, какое влияние он оказывает на НС человека?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Любые преданные, начинавшие есть шоколад, чтобы снять эмоц. напряжение (особенно матаджи), подтверждают, что "подсаживаются" на шоколадки, явно чувствуя после них расслабление нервной системы. 
> 
> В шоколаде однозначно есть кофеин, но в меньших кол-вах, чем в чае или кофе.


Хотя от кофеина обычно ожидается именно стимуляция нервной системы, а не успокоение

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Это так. Пользя для ССС, например. Мы в довольно опасной ситуации находимся, если не добираем каких-то веществ наподобие глицина, содержащегося в молоке. У меня уже есть убеждение, что с годами очень многие преданные не добирают нормы молочных продуктов, и поэтому и нуждаются в шоколаде, так как снижается выработка серотонина. Если учесть еще и В12, который только в сметане концентрирован... кто у нас сметану постоянно ест? Ее попросту нет в нашем рационе, примерно стакан сметаны или сливок в день нужен для нормы В12. 
> 
> Далее, все эти исследования проводились *не* на лакто-вегетарианнцах... Нас же практически никто из врачей обычной медицины не умеет лечить. У нас иной микробиом (вся масса бактерий, доходящая  до 10% веса тела (!), не являющаяся нашим телом)... Например, нормы лекарств нам нужны вообще другие. В этом смысле надо бы искать и изучать те редкие исследования, которые существуют например, в группах нью-эйдж в США, у них там есть грамотные врачи-вегетарианцы. 
> 
> 
> 
> Какой смысл пугать тех, кто не следует строго, надо о себе думать. Шоколад ведь не входит в кухню Кришны, вы предлагаете его ввести, предлагать Божествам? Или есть его помимо прасада, как лекарство? так это еще более странно. Это свидетельстволо бы о том, что прасад как пожизненная диета недостаточен.  
> 
> Если смотреть на пожилых Вайшнавов и Вайшнави во в Вриндаване - сколько из них счастливо улыбаются, у скольких счастливы лица? Может быть я ошибаюсь, судя только по фото одних и тех же  фотографов и не видя их в реале?


Правильное питание действительно большая проблема.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Не выдергивайте мои слова из контекста. Я четко написал - если мнение гуру не совпадает с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады, то мнение первого нужно отвергнуть. Если Прабхупада написал в книге "А" и гуру говорит "Б" - надо сначала уточнить у него, почему такое противоречие, если ответ не очень убедителен, то надо принять точку зрения Прабхупады.


Наверное лучше сказать "мнение гуру не совпадает с вашими представлениями о мнении Прабхупады". Вы не поняли, что я имел в виду. Я усомнился в вашей способности понять целиком послание ачарьи лучше, чем это могут сделать гуру. Конечно вы имеете полное право на своё мнение относительно наставлений. Но такое же право имеют и другие. Мы ведь не в чёрно-белом мире живём. Не будьте так категоричны в суждениях. Из-за категоричности однажды может быть трудно отказаться от своих представлений, даже если они устарели и больше не соответствуют времени, месту и обстоятельством.

----------


## Варган

> Вы спросили меня, помню ли я обеты. Помню. С 90-х годов шоколад никогда не упоминался. И до сих пор его нет в тексте. И нет единства даже среди духовных учителей.


У ДжиБиСи есть единство мнений по поводу шоколада:

Законодательство ИСККОН (ISKCON LAW BOOK), п. 8.5.1: 
"Запрет на употребление шоколада 

Поскольку шоколад содержит в себе стимулирующие вещества, такие как кофеин (содержащийся в кофе), теин (содержащийся в чёрном чае) и теобромин (содержащийся в какао), преданные ИСККОН его есть не должны.(93)"

----------


## Варган

> Давайте рассмотрим такой "элемент культуры", как бетель. Некоторые *в Индии* жуют бетель - предлагая его Кришне (Кришна принимает бетель... а медики считают бетель психактивным в-вом и видом наркомании). Либо они только предлагают бетель Кришне, но сами его не принимают. И кто у нас знает, что такое бетель, какое влияние он оказывает на НС человека?


В "Нектаре наставлений", в комментарии к первому тексту, Шрила Прабхупада  относит употребление пана, а также листьев и орехов бетеля к недозволенному.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> И с некоторых пор это вызывает все больше вопросов.
> 
> 
> Можно уточнить, какую именно культуру они знают лучше? Вайшнавскую? 
> С возможностями интернета уже стало сложно говорить, кто лучше знает культуру (*гйана*) ... ценность приобретает скорее непосредственный опыт (реализованный опыт - *вигйана*) старших. А он индивидуален. И о нем необходимо спрашивать (причем не у всех подряд, а у тех, кто взяли за тебя ответственность). Читая и слушая же ответы разных гуру, получаешь больше новых вопросов, чем ответов. Потому что ответы в большинстве случаев предназначены *для своих учеников* - тех, кто присутствует в данный момент в аудитории и кто конкретно задает вопрос.  
> 
> __________________
> 
> Давайте рассмотрим такой "элемент культуры", как бетель. Некоторые *в Индии* жуют бетель - предлагая его Кришне (Кришна принимает бетель... а медики считают бетель психактивным в-вом и видом наркомании). Либо они только предлагают бетель Кришне, но сами его не принимают. И кто у нас знает, что такое бетель, какое влияние он оказывает на НС человека?


Мне кажется есть культура ИСККОН, которая формировалась во времена Шрилы Прабхупады. Например, Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что в экадаши не едим зерно и бобы. А мы уже стали всё усложнять - помидоры, свёкла и так далее. Эти вещи появились уже после Шрилы Прабхупады, когда преданные начали читать Хари Бхакти Виласу (не всегда в хорошем переводе). В культуре ИСККОН чай и кофе являются очевидно запрещёнными продуктами. С шоколадом этого нет. Тут границы размыты.

Если искать везде запрещённое, то и в кисломолочных продуктах можно градус найти. Конечно мизерный, но за это можно зацепиться.

Есть как минимум два очень уважаемых в рамках ИСККОН человека, которые едят шоколад и не видят в этом ничего плохого. Это санньяси и очень опытные преданные. Для меня очевидно, что у них есть своё понимание по этому поводу. Я сам не спрашивал у них об этом, для меня тема шоколада не стоит остро. Есть гораздо более важные проблемы.

Кроме того, время от времени возникают волнения среди преданных из-за не очень важных вопросов. Например, в своё время была большая буча из-за "экадашности" гречи. Тоже сыпались цитаты и устраивались холивары. Все считали себя правыми и тратили время на ссоры.

Прабхупада был в чём-то категоричен. Не вызывает сомнения его мнение относительно внебрачного секса. И нет сомнения именно из-за того, что он постоянно озвучивал свою точку зрения. Если он постоянно это делал, значит считал это важным. С кофе и чаем тоже всё понятно. Но с шоколадом нет.

Я не за шоколад, я за против категоричности в вопросах, в которых не был категоричен и настойчив сам Шрила Прабхупада. Если посмотреть повнимательнее, мы и покруче стимуляторы принимаем иногда. Половина Дальнего Востока ест лимонник (не такой, как в европейской части страны). Он стимулирует деятельность нервной системы. Кроме кофеина есть и другие вещества, которые стимулируют. Если уж быть против всех стимулянтов, то надо серьёзную войну организовывать. Тут бхакты иногда уже на глюкозу нападать начали, мол она тоже стимулирует. А ведь это обыкновенный сахар.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> У ДжиБиСи есть единство мнений по поводу шоколада:
> 
> Законодательство ИСККОН (ISKCON LAW BOOK), п. 8.5.1: 
> "Запрет на употребление шоколада 
> 
> Поскольку шоколад содержит в себе стимулирующие вещества, такие как кофеин (содержащийся в кофе), теин (содержащийся в чёрном чае) и теобромин (содержащийся в какао), преданные ИСККОН его есть не должны.(93)"


Да, это действительно сильный аргумент против шоколада. Только некоторые Джи-Би-Си сами ему не следуют.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Бетель содержит алколоиды, этим и обеспечивается его действие на ЦНС. Кроме того, плохо действует на здоровье в целом. Может способствовать появлению рака гортани. В общем, не шоколад  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Бетель содержит алколоиды, этим и обеспечивается его действие на ЦНС. Кроме того, плохо действует на здоровье в целом. Может способствовать появлению рака гортани. В общем, не шоколад


Кофеин, теобромин  и теин, содержащиеся в шоколаде - тоже алкалоиды.  :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Кофеин, теобромин  и теин, содержащиеся в шоколаде - тоже алкалоиды.


Так алколоиды и в овощах есть. Например, в картофеле.

----------


## Варган

> Так алколоиды и в овощах есть. Например, в картофеле.


Значит, можно употреблять бетель, предложенный Кришне?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В "Нектаре наставлений", в комментарии к первому тексту, Шрила Прабхупада  относит употребление пана, а также листьев и орехов бетеля к недозволенному.


Так что в шоколаде есть кофеин, тоже все знают. Но полно преданных едят шоколад , и я слышала, что даже с подачи некоторых гуру...  так следующим этапом может быть уже и бетель станет, он же улучшает настроение индусам, и Кришна его принимает. 

При этом готовить прасад и вкушать так, чтобы набирать норму всех необходимых организму витаминов и микроэлементов, у нас НИКТО практически не учит. Наш форум - это единственное место, где хотя бы что-то разбирается подробно. Но российские брахманы спрятали форум с глаз преданных подальше, убрав ссылку на него с офиц. сайта Кришна.ру. Просто замечательно, на что они надеются, мне интересно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хотя от кофеина обычно ожидается именно стимуляция нервной системы, а не успокоение


Значит, меньшая доза в какао и шоколаде успокаивает. Практически все люди поедают шоколад, чтобы успокоиться, когда нервничают, и испытать счастье (триптофан шоколада продуцирует серотонин, гормон счастья). Пишут, что после большой дозы в кофе сначала всплеск, потом тормоз.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если искать везде запрещённое, то и в кисломолочных продуктах можно градус найти. Конечно мизерный, но за это можно зацепиться.


Только не в йогурте. Я приводила здесь табличку: в йогуртах нет спирта абсолютно.  
Зависит от типа молочнокислых микроорганизмов. 





> Есть как минимум два очень уважаемых в рамках ИСККОН человека, которые едят шоколад и не видят в этом ничего плохого. Это санньяси и очень опытные преданные. Для меня очевидно, что у них есть своё понимание по этому поводу


А для меня очевидно, что это не очень опытные преданные... если они едят шоколад, вместо того, чтобы разобраться с тем, как функционирует человеческое тело, и чего им на самом деле не хватает. У нас те, кого многие считают опытными санньяси, дают рекомендации на санньясу тому, кто падает. А неопытные (с точки зрения большинства) это предвидят. Так стану ли я вслед за кем-то считать их очень опытными? нет, конечно...  






> Кроме того, время от времени возникают волнения среди преданных из-за не очень важных вопросов. Например, в своё время была большая буча из-за "экадашности" гречи. Тоже сыпались цитаты и устраивались холивары. Все считали себя правыми и тратили время на ссоры.


Никакой проблемы с гречкой с точки зрения ботаники, она не зерно. Это же элементарно... И это важный вопрос, так как соблюдение экадаши - это очень важно, как раз-таки...   






> С кофе и чаем тоже всё понятно. Но с шоколадом нет.


С точки зрения медиков и химиков все абсолютно ясно с шоколадом, матэ и зеленым чаем - содержат кофеин, и достаточно много. Если кто-то у нас безграмотен, и не может пользоваться разумом, он не может быть авторитетом для наивных, советуя есть шоколад. 






> Если посмотреть повнимательнее, мы и покруче стимуляторы принимаем иногда. Половина Дальнего Востока ест лимонник (не такой, как в европейской части страны). Он стимулирует деятельность нервной системы.


Так надо смотреть его состав. Стимуляция НС и наркотическое действие кофеина - это совершенно разные вещи. 





> Если уж быть против всех стимулянтов, то надо серьёзную войну организовывать. Тут бхакты иногда уже на глюкозу нападать начали, мол она тоже стимулирует. А ведь это обыкновенный сахар.


Я не знаю, при чем здесь какие-то глупцы. И кто здесь против всего? Мне например те, кто не способен разобраться, что есть что в мире растений (невзирая на их регалии) - вообще не указ.

Кришна дал нам разум, но кто-то его не использует - чья это проблема? Тех, кто не использует. Поэтому и возникают более сложные проблемы (как вы пишете), что даже с элементарными темами разобраться не могут...

----------


## Александр 2

Raja Kumari dasi писала (17.12.2018.16:04)

"При этом готовить прасад и вкушать так, чтобы набирать норму всех необходимых организму витаминов и микроэлементов, у нас НИКТО практически не учит. Наш форум - это единственное место, где хотя бы что-то разбирается подробно. Но российские брахманы спрятали форум с глаз преданных подальше, убрав ссылку на него с офиц. сайта Кришна.ру. Просто замечательно, на что они надеются, мне интересно."

Если спрятали сознательно, то почему так поступили?

Как мотивируют этот свой поступок эти российские брахманы?

----------


## Варган

“Сегодня вечером я отправился к входным воротам, чтобы узнать цены в новой закусочной, организованной Махавирой Прабху. Находящая сразу справа при входе на территорию храма, закусочная продает картофель фри, ласси, качори и другие штучные закуски. Со своими тремя столиками для пикника закусочная быстро стала местом социализации преданных, особенно после вечернего арати. Сейчас, когда погода становится прохладной, некоторым нравится собираться и беседовать за жареной закуской или горячим питьем. Когда я подошел ближе, первое, что бросилось мне в глаза, был небольшой знак, рекламирующий горячий питьевой шоколад.

«Эй, Маха, это не авторитетно!» – воззвал я к Махавире.

«Что неавторитетно?» – отозвался Махавира, и виду у него был озабоченный.

«Горячий питьевой шоколад. Ты не можешь продавать горячий шоколад» – сказал я.

«Да ну, горячий шоколад – совсем другой. Все нормально. Прабхупада одобрил».

«А ты у него стпрашивал?» – спросил я с подозрением.

«Ну, нет, но горячий шоколад – это не тоже самое, что обычный шоколад».

«Конечно же это обычный шоколад! Это шоколад. Как он может быть другим?»

«Откуда ты знаешь, что шоколад неавторитетен?»

«Слышал об этом, когда только присоединился. Шоколад нельзя предлагать. Он подобен кофе – там есть кофеин».

«Да нет, я не думаю. Я слышал, что пить горячий шоколад – это нормально».

Так мы проспорили с ним в течение нескольких минут. Он не хотел соглашаться, и я видел, что многие другие посетители так же считали употребление горячего шоколада хорошей идеей. Тогда я сказал:

«Хорошо, пойдем и спросим у Шрилы Прабхупады».

Махавира согласился, что это разрешило бы наш спор раз и навсегда, и мы отправились в комнату для даршанов Шрилы Прабхупады, где он сидел, почти не издавая ни звука, едва слышно повторяя мантру на своих четках.

«Что случилось?» – спросил Шрила Прабхупада приятным голосом, в то время как мы предлагали свои поклоны и садились перед ним.

«Шрила Прабхупада, преданные продают горячий шоколад в новой закусочной – сказал я, – и я не думаю, что это авторитетно. Но Махавира Прабху так не считает, поэтому мы решили спросить вас».

«Хмм. Из чего он сделан?» – задумчиво спросил Прабхупада.

Махавира побежал назад в закусочную и принес банку. Он зачитал вслух, какие там были ингредиенты.

«Здесь, в основном, какао, Шрила Прабхупада».

«О, какао. А из чего оно сделано – из какао-бобов?»

«Да, Шрила Прабхупада».

«Тогда это неправильно. Если он сделан из какао-бобов, значит, там есть кофеин. Его нельзя употреблять».

Это было все. Вопрос был решен, и горячего шоколада больше в меню не было».

(Хари-шаури дас. Трансцендентный дневник.  Том. 5, октябрь 1976 – декабрь 1976)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если спрятали сознательно, то почему так поступили?
> 
> Как мотивируют этот свой поступок эти российские брахманы?


Здесь же пишут все подряд , и свои мысли, а не то, что можно показывать публике.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Дальневосточный лимонник, наравне с женьшенем, аралией, элеутерококком*, можно отнести к растениям здоровых людей - 

Читайте подробнее на SYL.ru: https://www.syl.ru/article/172015/ne...ystva-otzyivyi

И в чем проблема с лимонником? Прекрасное растение для здоровья.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> *Дальневосточный лимонник, наравне с женьшенем, аралией, элеутерококком*, можно отнести к растениям здоровых людей - 
> 
> Читайте подробнее на SYL.ru: https://www.syl.ru/article/172015/ne...ystva-otzyivyi
> 
> И в чем проблема с лимонником? Прекрасное растение для здоровья.


Вы меня простите, но таких ссылок о пользе какао массу можно найти

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но там по ссылке есть хим. состав... и в лимоннике нет наркотиков... 
Наркотики отличаются от тоников.... это совершенно разные вещи по своему воздействию...
Вы не изучали, как действует наркотик с хим. и мед. точки зрения?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно пить молоко с цикорием и коричневым ароматным сахаром с мелассой, это так нектарно. 
Зачем травить себя  вслед за "гуру" и "Джи-Би-Си", едящих шоколад. 




> таких ссылок о пользе какао массу можно найти


Это все ссылки о пользе доз кофеина для пьющих и курящих мясоедов. Они их тела изучали, а не тела непьющих вегетарианцев. 
Мы же кажется определились и согласились, что у лакто-вегетарианцев (и прасада-рианцев), особенно со стажем, тела функционируют иначе. Разные гуны действуют на них.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Из-за категоричности однажды может быть трудно отказаться от своих представлений, даже если они устарели и больше не соответствуют времени, месту и обстоятельством.


Именно поэтому Прабхупада написал "Бхагавад Гиту как она есть". Потому что слишком много появилось людей, которые "в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами", по-своему трактовали Бхагавад Гиту и извратили её полностью. Вот и вы накручиваете и накручиваете клубок рассуждений. Вам привели не одну цитату - Прабхупада прямо говорил, что шоколад нельзя употреблять. А вы - это может устареть, время другое, место не то, люди не те, маловато Прабхупада талдычил об этом, надо было больше, тогда я бы поверил. Хм.

Да, этот мир черно-белый. Либо я в майе, либо я в сознании Кришны, третьего промежуточного варианта нет. Один неверный шаг на тонком лезвии духовного пути и вот я опять рождаюсь вновь, всё больше погружаясь обратно в этот материальный мир. Очень страшно. Впрочем, кого это волнует? Единиц.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Но там по ссылке есть хим. состав... и в лимоннике нет наркотиков... 
> Наркотики отличаются от тоников.... это совершенно разные вещи по своему воздействию...
> Вы не изучали, как действует наркотик с хим. и мед. точки зрения?


Простите меня, но кофе не наркотик. Я не говорю, что это продукт в благости, но, называя кофе наркотиком, вы ставите его в один ряд с героином и тому подобным. А это странно. Кофе может быть интоксикантом, пищей в невежестве. Но слово наркотик употребляется по отношению к совсем другим препаратам.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Можно пить молоко с цикорием и коричневым ароматным сахаром с мелассой, это так нектарно. 
> Зачем травить себя  вслед за "гуру" и "Джи-Би-Си", едящих шоколад. 
> 
> 
> Это все ссылки о пользе доз кофеина для пьющих и курящих мясоедов. Они их тела изучали, а не тела непьющих вегетарианцев. 
> Мы же кажется определились и согласились, что у лакто-вегетарианцев (и прасада-рианцев), особенно со стажем, тела функционируют иначе. Разные гуны действуют на них.


Снова прости меня, но я практически уверен, что при таких исследованиях не выбирались специально пьющие невегетарианцы. Я думаю, выборка была из принимающих кофе и какао людей и непринимающих.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Именно поэтому Прабхупада написал "Бхагавад Гиту как она есть". Потому что слишком много появилось людей, которые "в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами", по-своему трактовали Бхагавад Гиту и извратили её полностью. Вот и вы накручиваете и накручиваете клубок рассуждений. Вам привели не одну цитату - Прабхупада прямо говорил, что шоколад нельзя употреблять. А вы - это может устареть, время другое, место не то, люди не те, маловато Прабхупада талдычил об этом, надо было больше, тогда я бы поверил. Хм.
> 
> Да, этот мир черно-белый. Либо я в майе, либо я в сознании Кришны, третьего промежуточного варианта нет. Один неверный шаг на тонком лезвии духовного пути и вот я опять рождаюсь вновь, всё больше погружаясь обратно в этот материальный мир. Очень страшно. Впрочем, кого это волнует? Единиц.


Хорошо, я просто не буду больше "накручивать". Пусть "обсуждение" без меня проходит

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Могу показаться дичайшим глупцом, коим, наверное, являюсь, но парадигма медицинская меняться может. Что вчера не было аддиктивным средством, в будущем таковым может являться. По отношению к кофе я бы не употреблял слово "наркотик", конечно, но встречал в Сети людей, жаждущих избавления от сей зависимости. Как и от зависивости от чая.
Забавно, что даже значение фразы может поменяться под влиянием новых данных. Так, например, "Религия -- опиум..." стала звучать более негативно из уст атеиста. Раньше было известно, что опиум обладает успокаивающими качествами, сейчас это наркотик.
В свою очередь выскажусь насчёт чипсов и прочего джанк-фуда, продаваемого в ларьках -- в чипсы добавляют пищевую добавку, даже в вегетаринские Принглз, которая подстёгивает зависимость. От молока и сметаны такого нет. Всегда могу прервать принятие их в пищу, а вот с Принглз может случиться проблема -- тянет покупать их и есть вновь и вновь. Пока Кришна не вмешается.  :smilies: 

Насчёт шоколада, кофе -- а вы уверены, что жучки и насекомые не страдают при обработке какао-бобов? Конечно, так можно к любому продукту прикопаться. Даже я чувствую себя не особенно хорошо, когда выкапываю картошку, но землю не продашь же вокруг дома, обрабатывать необходимо, а коров заводить очень и очень накладно. И это уже оффтоп, прощу прощения.  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Простите меня, но кофе не наркотик. Я не говорю, что это продукт в благости, но, называя кофе наркотиком, вы ставите его в один ряд с героином и тому подобным. А это странно. Кофе может быть интоксикантом, пищей в невежестве. Но слово наркотик употребляется по отношению к совсем другим препаратам.


Речь о кофеине (+ теин +теобромин), а это наркотик. Слабый, но наркотик. 
*
Побочные действия вещества Кофеин*

...*При длительном применении возможно слабое привыкание* (снижение действия кофеина связано с образованием в клетках мозга новых аденозиновых рецепторов). Внезапное прекращение введения кофеина может приводить к усилению торможения ЦНС с явлениями утомления, сонливости и депрессии.

https://www.rlsnet.ru/mnn_index_id_789.htm


*Кофеин: как работает разрешенный наркотик*

Cпоры о вреде кофе и содержащегося в нем кофеина ведутся уже много лет: обвинения в наркотическом воздействии чередуются с открытиями, говорящими о его пользе для организма. Как бы то ни было, кофеин изменяет настроение, *формирует физическое пристрастие, отказ от него вызывает абстиненцию, а у определенной части населения развивается зависимость*. Как выглядит синдром отмены кофе и почему сегодня он признается психическим расстройством?

https://econet.ru/articles/160124-ko...ennyy-narkotik


*Правда ли что кофеин это наркотик*

Кофеин это наркотик, вызывающий наркотическую привязанность. Он *воздействует на мозг по тому же самому механизму, как и амфетамины, кокаин и героин*. Конечно, действие кофеина намного более умеренное, чем, скажем, кокаина, но он действует на те же самые каналы, и поэтому, если человек чувствует, что не можете без кофе с утра, и должен пить его каждый день — то у него наркотическая привязанность к кофеину.

https://7lafa.com/pageanswer.php?id=33168

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сегодня экадаши, так что лучше не тратить сегодня время на эти темы. 



Напоследок только :




> По отношению к кофе я бы не употреблял слово "наркотик", конечно, но  встречал в Сети людей, жаждущих избавления от сей зависимости. Как и от зависивости от чая.


И...  какие еще вам док-ва нужны? Вы их не видели в реале? 




> В свою очередь выскажусь насчёт чипсов ... добавляют пищевую добавку, даже в вегетаринские


Глутамат натрия. Усиливает восприятие рецепторов вкуса на языке , подающих сигналы в мозг. 

Практически все через эти опыты с рационом проходят. И самые разумные, понимая, что здоровье дороже и тело - храм Бога, от всей этой дребедени спокойно отказываются. Изучают, что телу действительно жизненно необходимо. Не едят ничего, что нельзя предложить Кришне, питаются по Аюрведе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я думаю, выборка была из принимающих кофе и какао людей и непринимающих.


Речь о том, что для выводов о "пользе кофеина" нам нужна выборка только из вегетарианцев, а не из мясоедов. Нас интересуют воздействие кофеина на организм вегетарианцев, а не тех, кто часто, редко или вовсе не принимает кофеин.. Мы об этом речь ведем , что у вегетарианцев тела иначе работают. 

Даже у мясоедов фиксируют зависимость от кофеина. А что у вегетарианцев, науке вообще не известно. То есть наши вегетарианцы фактически ставят на себе эксперимент (причем никому не нужный). При этом еще думают, что это мелочь: "есть намного более важные проблемы". А вот Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что на первом месте должно быть здоровье тела. Потом служение и все остальное. 

Все, покинула тему на сегодня.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Доброго утра, *Raja Kumari dasi*. У меня нет сомнений в том, что те пользователи Сети, реальные.  :smilies: 

Я всё не теряю надежды на то, что человека можно, наверное, мягче подвести к идее того, что его некоторые пищевые привычки вредят ему же. Когда я познакомился с бхакти-йогой, то резко бросил очень многое. Мать на меня смотрела как на чокнутого, не могла понять.

Фраза "Шоколад/кофе/чай -- это наркотик" звучит жёстко и бескомпромиссно, но это только на мой взгляд. Возможно, так и следует говорить.

С Днём Явления Бхагавад-гиты, желаю Вам, *Raja Kumari dasi*, всего светлого в этот День Шри Экадаши.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если мы будем людей страшилками пугать, то над нами просто посмеиваться будут.


Все ссылки, которые я привела - это не ресурсы ИСККОН, люди сами пишут, что кофеин - наркотик. Масса людей давно уже более продвинутыми стала, чем некоторые наши осторожничающие представители. Полно людей настрадались и хотят чистой и здоровой жизни, сами уже пишут про кофеин в напитках и шоколаде, а мы все осторожничаем и какие-то элементарные вещи скрываем. Вот это действительно смешно. 




> Пусть человек очищается, тогда ему понятнее будет довод о что, что кофе - это пища не в благости.


Кофе - не пища, в нем наркотик. 

Если человек будет продолжать принимать кофеин, он не очистится. Он перестанет повторять мантру и перейдет на более сильные в-ва, вплоть до алкоголя. У меня перед глазами несколько фактов, даже среди матаджи: начинают пить. Мы даем обет про отказ от кофе и чая, т.к. принимая наркотик кофеин, очищать сознание невозможно. 

Я не понимаю, что это за гуру, которые так ведут своих учеников, что дают им шоколадки (так nice). Если кого-то не вдохновишь готовить свои сладости, как это делал ШП, пусть хотя бы учат покупать себе и детям нешоколадные конфеты. При Шриле Прабхупаде в каком-то храме при входе леденцы из магазина были в вазочке, и он не был против. 

И мы должны обучать людей готовить в соответствии с нормами потребления всех ВИТАМИНОВ и МИКРОЭЛЕМЕНТОВ. Большинство гуру питаются благодаря своим ученикам ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО (вплоть до ахимса-молока, кто у нас имеет к нему доступ? единицы), и по всей видимости, гуру имеют очень слабое представления об авитаминозах, с которыми сталкиваются наши преданные. Особенно в нашей стране, где качество продуктов питания явно снизилось, по сравнению с западными странами, благодаря нашим чиновникам и олигархам. У нас нет маркировки чистоты от пестицидов, нет маркировки категорий продуктов (пища разных категорий, как в развитых странах) и прочее (продвижение питания с химией). Мы питаемся далеко не тем же, чем преданные на западе. Что-то у нас наверное лучше, а что-то - намного хуже. Большинство преданных очень небогаты. Медицинские препараты в России наполовину подделки, по сравнению с западом.  
И то, я слышала, что и гуру пищевые добавки принимают. На этом фоне вы говорите о допустимости принимать переходящими на лакто-вегетарианскую диету наркотика кофеина. Это безответственно, по меньшей мере. 





> А так мы бред в интернете находим и пугаем им людей.


Мое высшее образование не оставляет мне шансов не отличать бред от фактов. 
Кофеин вызывает зависимость, есть синдром отмены, а это признаки наркотика. И это подтверждается медиками.

В общем и целом, я прихожу к вводу, что в ИСККОН у нас действует правило: спасение утопающих - дел рук самих утопающих. Никто за ваше здоровье не отвечает. Опыт очень редко и недостаточно аккумулируется. А аккумулированный опыт прячется, как этот ресурс, с глаз людей подальше.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С Днём Явления Бхагавад-гиты, желаю Вам, *Raja Kumari dasi*, всего светлого в этот День Шри Экадаши.


Спасибо!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

До СК я 9 лет был вегетарианцем, но при этом почти каждый день пил зеленый чай, часто лопал шоколад и изредка употреблял кофе (просто он мне не нравился). Когда выяснилось, что это запрещенно в ИСККОН, я без напряга за пару месяцев прекратил всё это употреблять. 
Каков вывод? Это НЕ наркотики. Интоксиканты - да, влияют на сознание не в лучшую сторону. Но химическая зависимость от них весьма слабая. Чтобы "подсесть" на кофе или чай, надо их глушить с утра до ночи (что, правда, некоторые и делают). Шоколад же вызывает скорее не химическую, а психологическую зависимость - просто он очень вкусный  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но химическая зависимость от них весьма слабая.


Она слабая, но есть.  О том и речь.  

И по одному человеку нельзя делать выводы. В исследованиях написано "у некоторых людей возникает зависимость". Это означает, что вегетарианцы ставят на себе эксперимент, если продолжают его есть. И надо преданных об этом предупреждать, а не твердить непоследовательно, что "кофеин - не наркотик , зависимость есть, но весьма слабая". Для вас слабая, а кому-то сильная. Я знаю матаджи, которые не могут (не хотят) отказаться из-за шоколада, и едят его именно потому, что нервничают.  Ведь возможно, что более слабый, детский или женский организм более восприимчив.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поймите, что я хочу сказать: даже обычные люди говорят открыто о вреде кофеина и его содержании в шоколаде, также обычные люди объясняют таким же обычным людям, что когда нервничаешь, надо например, позаниматься спортом, прогуляться, т.е. грамотно нивелировать стресс. Объясняют это с медицинской точки зрения ГРАМОТНО. А у нас даже с нашей вкусной кухней говорят: ничего страшного, если поедите этого вкусного шоколада. Вы понимаете, что это вред, так обучать или информировать людей, которые верят вам как представителям Шрилы Прабхупады? Который был прямо против шоколада, вам уже все ссылки здесь привели.

----------


## Варган

> До СК я 9 лет был вегетарианцем, но при этом почти каждый день пил зеленый чай, часто лопал шоколад и изредка употреблял кофе (просто он мне не нравился). Когда выяснилось, что это запрещенно в ИСККОН, я без напряга за пару месяцев прекратил всё это употреблять. 
> Каков вывод? Это НЕ наркотики. Интоксиканты - да, влияют на сознание не в лучшую сторону. Но химическая зависимость от них весьма слабая. Чтобы "подсесть" на кофе или чай, надо их глушить с утра до ночи (что, правда, некоторые и делают). Шоколад же вызывает скорее не химическую, а психологическую зависимость - просто он очень вкусный


По моему опыту, химическая зависимость от чая есть довольно сильная, и в том числе синдром отмены (ломка). Я бросал пить чай несколько раз в жизни и всегда ломало, болела голова, тошнило. Надо было терпеть несколько дней и это проходило.

----------


## Варган

> До СК я 9 лет был вегетарианцем, но при этом почти каждый день пил зеленый чай, часто лопал шоколад и изредка употреблял кофе (просто он мне не нравился). Когда выяснилось, что это запрещенно в ИСККОН, я без напряга за пару месяцев прекратил всё это употреблять. 
> Каков вывод? Это НЕ наркотики. Интоксиканты - да, влияют на сознание не в лучшую сторону. Но химическая зависимость от них весьма слабая. Чтобы "подсесть" на кофе или чай, надо их глушить с утра до ночи (что, правда, некоторые и делают). Шоколад же вызывает скорее не химическую, а психологическую зависимость - просто он очень вкусный


От алкоголя тоже сначала не чувствуешь химическую зависимость. Сначала просто нравится, потом возникает психологическая зависимость, и на тяжёлых стадиях - химическая. Схема развития зависимости примерно одинакова у всех интоксикантов.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

С точки зрения Шримад Бхагаватам шоколад это место, где Парикшит позволил жить Кали?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно рекламировать Вриндаван. 

Или шоколадные фабрики.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> drinking of tea — must be prohibited.


https://vedabase.io/en/library/sb/1/17/38/



> В 1838 году Иобст и Г. Я. Мульдер доказали тождественность теина и кофеина.


Значение слова paanam, paana.
Значение слова madam, mada. Понятно, что безумие, или мада, достигается после опьянения, бывает, что все деньги проигрывает абхакта в казино в результате дофаминовой зависимости, заложенного механизма предвкушения куша в психике. Мадой (madaa) ещё называют похоть (lust). Одна из Нам Кришны -- Мадана-Мохана, то есть Привлекающий мириады Амуров, освобождающий от грубой и тончайшей камы предавшуюся дживу. Конечно, гохимса, или убийство гомат также безумие, ибо матрицид (в словаре -- fighting, war, maada). Слова разные (mada, maada, madaa), но близкие по значению.
Paanam, madam -- всё это было проклято Парикшитом. Перевод Прабхупады выше, он расширил список интоксикаций, включив чай. Ибо юга-ачарья.
Кстати, насчёт гормона "азарта":



> В бобах какао содержится около 300 различных веществ, из которых каждое шестое отвечает за специфический аромат какао. Самые важные из них: анандамид, аргинин, *дофамин* (нейромедиатор), эпикатецин (антиоксидант), гистамин, магний, триптофан, фенилэтиламин, полифенол (антиоксидант), тирамин и салсолинол.


Пан и менады...  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> В бобах какао содержится...*ананда*мид...


 Всё авторитетно: в шоколаде - "ананда"  :smilies:  Жаль, что эта "ананда" наркотическая. Это вещество, содержащееся в шоколаде -  каннабиноид, аналог ТГК - действующего вещества конопли.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> До СК я 9 лет был вегетарианцем, но при этом почти каждый день пил зеленый чай, часто лопал шоколад и изредка употреблял кофе (просто он мне не нравился). Когда выяснилось, что это запрещенно в ИСККОН, я без напряга за пару месяцев прекратил всё это употреблять.


Гокуланатх Прабху, не гордитесь, при всем к вам уважении. Это ваша карма сработала, гуны сработали, так нужно было. Вашей заслуги тут не было, если вы понимаете о чем я. И это вовсе не доказывает, что кофеин-шоколад не наркотики.

У меня та же история, только куда более горькая - потому что я.. гхм.. "в меру" употреблял наркотики более серьезные, нежели трава. Всякое вкушал. Кришна спас - у меня не было ни малейшей химической зависимости. Бросил одним махом всё как и вы, раз и навсегда. При этом один дружок мой сторчался на фене, другая подружка склеила ласты от героина и еще множество примеров, когда люди, употреблявшие веществ меньше, чем я - полностью разрушили свою жизнь. Не могу, как вы, утверждать, что то, что я так легко бросил употреблять, не является поэтому наркотиками.

Благодарите Кришну, это великая и беспричинная милость, когда не возникает привязанность к таким вещам. Пусть даже это "безобидный" шоколад. У многих леди с ним куда более "интересные" отношения, чем были у вас. Они не такие удачливые, но не гордитесь этим, может аукнуться. Я когда вспоминаю от чего спасся по неизвестной мне причине - на колени падаю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кроме наркотических веществ в шоколадках является привлекательным сочетание вкусов *горький+сладкий*, молочный, особенно эти вкусы важны для людей Питта-конституции. Есть вариант, из личного опыта, это отличный заменитель викармических шоколадок - это *цикорий+сгущенка* (варим сгущенку: молоко с сахаром 2/1 (в мультиварке очень хорошо получается) остужаем и засыпаем туда побольше порошка цикория. Можно добавить сливочное масло. 
Хранить в морозилке.
Получается просто Нектар!  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> *цикорий+сгущенка*


Кэроб со сгущенкой тоже вполне вкусно  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кэроб со сгущенкой тоже вполне вкусно


Кэроб - фантастический продукт! Но он наверное менее горький, чем цикорий

----------

